# La conoscenza delle lingue straniere in Italia



## sabrinita85

moodywop said:


> Ma perché tanti nostri insegnanti (leggi: i miei colleghi) sono così ottusi e ignoranti? Leggono solo l'italiano bizantino, da azzeccagarbugli delle circolari ministeriali?



No, leggono anche tanti compiti in classe... e questo non vuol dire che se su un compito trovano scritto "valige" debbano usarlo.
Tacciare di ignoranza persone con una laurea, sudata, suppongo, quanto te, non mi pare molto carino. Anche perché correggono e correggeranno un "ma però" o un "ma bensì", cioè espressioni che, all'orecchio, non suonano poi, così bene. 
Il discorso che fa l'Accademia della Crusca, e altri linguisti, mi pare un po' forzato... tentano di far passare per buone espressioni che, ormai, la maggior parte degli italiani (con una cultura medio-bassa), utilizza sempre più spesso.


----------



## moodywop

sabrinita85 said:


> Tacciare di ignoranza persone con una laurea, sudata, suppongo, quanto te, non mi pare molto carino.


 
Mi assumo la piena responsabilità di quello che scrivo. Anzi, spostando il discorso sull'insegnamento delle lingue, che mi riguarda in prima persona, rincaro la dose e aggiungo che i miei colleghi, in gran parte:

1) Hanno una conoscenza dell'inglese assolutamente inaccettabile. Ma ti rendi conto che le mie colleghe pronunciano TUTTE "fruit" [fru:it] La colpa è soprattutto dei nostri ministri della pubblica istruzione, che non si interessano della formazione degli insegnanti. Ma diamine! Ci sono dizionari online con la registrazione della pronuncia!

2) Costringono i ragazzi a imparare a memoria riassuntini squallidi di storia, geografia, letteratura e "civiltà". Trascurano invece del tutto l'insegnamento della lingua parlata. Alcuni ragazzi non hanno mai visto un registratore in classe. Eppure i corsi delle case editrici inglesi (Longman, Cambridge, Oxford ecc) hanno in dotazione CD e cassette di altissimo livello.
Addirittura mi criticano, dicendo che sono "fissato con la lingua" 

Il risultato, gravissimo, è che imparano bene le lingue solo i figli di chi ha i soldi per pagare i costosissimi corsi di scuole private come il British Council.

Siamo il fanalino di coda in Europa per quanto riguarda la conoscenza delle lingue straniere. E' vergognoso!

Le famiglie dovrebbero ribellarsi e pretendere che il governo riformi l'insegnamento delle lingue.

Nascondere la gravità del problema per essere "carini" non aiuta certo a risolvere il problema.

Sì, ho "strong feelings" su questo argomento. Ma, dovendo lavorare in questa realtà ogni giorno, penso di averne il diritto. Invece di difendere in modo corporativo la mia "categoria", mi metto nei panni dei ragazzi e difendo il loro diritto a un insegnamento serio e moderno.

Ma vi rendete conto che la mia nipotina, per l'esame di terza media, ha dovuto fare una ricerca di pagine e pagine su "The aftermath of 9/11", che la madre ha copiato da internet e chiesto poi a me di rivedere? Poi la povera bimba ha imparato a memoria un riassuntino, che ha snocciolato all'esame come una scimmietta addestrata.

*Questo non succede in nessun altro paese d'Europa!*

*Vi prego di leggere questo post in cui un giovane studente svedese descrive l'esperienza di uno scambio con un liceo linguistico di Reggio Emilia: link*
*Mi ha anche mandato un PM, chiedendomi di spiegargli perché l'insegnamento delle lingue versa in uno stato così disastroso nel nostro paese. Che imbarazzo!*



> Il discorso che fa l'Accademia della Crusca, e altri linguisti, mi pare un po' forzato... tentano di far passare per buone espressioni che, ormai, la maggior parte degli italiani (con una cultura medio-bassa), utilizzano sempre più spesso.


 
E per quali reconditi motivi l'Accademia dovrebbe fare questo? Non ha il diritto/dovere di far notare che un uso, stigmatizzato solo dai grammatici ottocenteschi, ha invece nobili precedenti?


----------



## Antis

Ma forse è un bene che gli insegnanti siano un po' rigidi...
altrimenti io non potrei divertirmi a prendermi il lusso
(ora che la scuola è finita) di iniziare frasi con il Ma,
e se tutte le frasi iniziassero con il ma, e tutti i ma fossero seguiti da un però... forse la cosa suonerebbe in po' pesantuccia!

[e qualcuno di voi si sarà accorto che io sono piuttosto anarchica anche con maiuscole e minucole]

Non entro nella tua crociata moodywop,
dico solo che c'é un posto dove va peggio:
in Francia.
Ho incontrato studenti universitari in lingue che
sapevano spiegarti tutti i possibili usi dei modali.
Peccato che non sapessero parlare 
(pronuncia TERRIFICANTE! livelli di espressività 
che non permettono di sbrogliarsela nemmeno per spiegare
dove si trova il panettiere)
e che quando scrivevano in inglese contunuassero a pensare in francese.

Antis



moodywop said:


> Mi assumo la piena responsabilità di quello che scrivo. Anzi, spostando il discorso sull'insegnamento delle lingue, che mi riguarda in prima persona, rincaro la dose e aggiungo che i miei colleghi, in gran parte:
> 
> 1) Hanno una conoscenza dell'inglese assolutamente inaccettabile. Ma ti rendi conto che le mie colleghe pronunciano TUTTE "fruit" [fru:it] La colpa è soprattutto dei nostri ministri della pubblica istruzione, che non si interessano della formazione degli insegnanti. Ma diamine! Ci sono dizionari online con la registrazione della pronuncia!
> 
> 2) Costringono i ragazzi a imparare a memoria riassuntini squallidi di storia, geografia, letteratura e "civiltà". Trascurano invece del tutto l'insegnamento della lingua parlata. Alcuni ragazzi non hanno mai visto un registratore in classe. Eppure i corsi delle case editrici inglesi (Longman, Cambridge, Oxford ecc) hanno in dotazione CD e cassette di altissimo livello.
> Addirittura mi criticano, dicendo che sono "fissato con la lingua"
> 
> Il risultato, gravissimo, è che imparano bene le lingue solo i figli di chi ha i soldi per pagare i costosissimi corsi di scuole private come il British Council.
> 
> Siamo il fanalino di coda in Europa per quanto riguarda la conoscenza delle lingue straniere. E' vergognoso!
> 
> Le famiglie dovrebbero ribellarsi e pretendere che il governo riformi l'insegnamento delle lingue.
> 
> Nascondere la gravità del problema per essere "carini" non aiuta certo a risolvere il problema.
> 
> Sì, ho "strong feelings" su questo argomento. Ma, dovendo lavorare in questa realtà ogni giorno, penso di averne il diritto. Invece di difendere in modo corporativo la mia "categoria", mi metto nei panni dei ragazzi e difendo il loro diritto a un insegnamento serio e moderno.
> 
> Ma vi rendete conto che la mia nipotina, per l'esame di terza media, ha dovuto fare una ricerca di pagine e pagine su "The aftermath of 9/11", che la madre ha copiato da internet e chiesto poi a me di rivedere? Poi la povera bimba ha imparato a memoria un riassuntino, che ha snocciolato all'esame come una scimmietta addestrata.
> 
> *Questo non succede in nessun altro paese d'Europa!*
> 
> *Vi prego di leggere questo post in cui un giovane studente svedese descrive l'esperienza di uno scambio con un liceo linguistico di Reggio Emilia: link*
> *Mi ha anche mandato un PM, chiedendomi di spiegargli perché l'insegnamento delle lingue versa in uno stato così disastroso nel nostro paese. Che imbarazzo!*
> 
> 
> 
> E per quali reconditi motivi l'Accademia dovrebbe fare questo? Non ha il diritto/dovere di far notare che un uso, stigmatizzato solo dai grammatici ottocenteschi, ha invece nobili precedenti?


----------



## moodywop

Antis said:


> Non entro nella tua crociata moodywop,
> dico solo che c'é un posto dove va peggio:
> in Francia.


 
Non conosco bene la realtà francese. Ho un'amica che insegna italiano all'università di Bordeaux da anni. Chiederò a lei (è anche iscritta a WR).

Tuttavia non mi meraviglia. Sembra che il problema sia più grave in paesi come l'Italia e la Francia, dove l'insegnamento è soprattutto grammaticale. Inoltre, nei licei, dopo un po' di lingua al biennio, si passa a studiare esclusivamente, *non* la letteratura, ma la *storia *della letteratura, ridotta a riassuntini che farebbero arrossire Bignami.
Un amico inglese del British Council mi ha fatto notare l'assurdità di far studiare a sedicenni autori difficilissimi come John Donne, quando poi i ragazzi non sanno neanche dire come trascorrono la serata.

Un insegnante d'inglese austriaco venuto qui in visita è rimasto esterrefatto dal bassissimo livello di preparazione linguistica di insegnanti e alunni. Ha detto che nelle sue lezioni pretende che i ragazzi parlino esclusivamente in inglese.


----------



## sabrinita85

moodywop said:


> i miei colleghi, in gran parte:
> 1) Hanno una conoscenza dell'inglese assolutamente inaccettabile. Ma ti rendi conto che le mie colleghe pronunciano TUTTE "fruit" [fru:it] La colpa è soprattutto dei nostri ministri della pubblica istruzione, che non si interessano della formazione degli insegnanti. Ma diamine! Ci sono dizionari online con la registrazione della pronuncia!
> 
> 2) Costringono i ragazzi a imparare a memoria riassuntini squallidi di storia, geografia, letteratura e "civiltà". Trascurano invece del tutto l'insegnamento della lingua parlata.
> Addirittura mi criticano, dicendo che sono "fissato con la lingua"
> 
> Il risultato, gravissimo, è che imparano bene le lingue solo i figli di chi ha i soldi per pagare i costosissimi corsi di scuole private come il British Council.



Beh, io non so in che scuola insegni, ma al mio (ormai ex) liceo ci sono bravissimi insegnanti, che svolgono l'intera lezione in lingua (e ovviamente, se necessario, le spiegazioni grammaticali vengono fatte in italiano) e pretendono che l'alunno faccia domande (di qualsiasi tipo, anche "Posso andare in bagno?") in lingua sia con loro che con gli esperti linguistici (i lettori). Inoltre ogni settimana ci aspettava il laboratorio linguistico in cui vedevamo film, notiziari e documentari.
Secondo me, il problema non è la preparazione degli insegnanti (è chiaro che ci saranno sicuramente insegnanti incompetenti in Italia), quanto le ore assegnate alle lingue: nel mio liceo linguistico, qualche tempo fa, al quinto anno avevamo ogni settimana 3 ore d'inglese, 3 di spagnolo e 3 di francese, di cui 1 dedicata ai lettori, contro le 3 ore di matematica e altre 3 ore di fisica. Non è assurdo? In un liceo linguistico non si possono fare solo 3 ore a settimana di lingua pari alle ore di materie scientifiche!



> Siamo il fanalino di coda in Europa per quanto riguarda la conoscenza delle lingue straniere. E' vergognoso!


 No... la situazione in Spagna è ben più gravosa.




> E per quali reconditi motivi l'Accademia dovrebbe fare questo? Non ha il diritto/dovere di far notare che un uso, stigmatizzato solo dai grammatici ottocenteschi, ha invece nobili precedenti?


 Le "regole" le fanno i parlanti, non i grammatici: è l'Accademia che segue la lingua e non il contrario.
Leopardi scriveva "sé stesso" e "se"... Quindi che "ma però" o "ma bensì" lo abbiano usato illustri poeti o prosatori, non significa che sia corretto.


----------



## moodywop

*Non capisco*



			
				sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Beh, io non so in che scuola insegni,


 
*Non capisco* cosa c'entri la scuola dove insegno attualmente. La situazione che ho denunciato è sotto gli occhi di tutti ed è confermata da studi internazionali. Il corso di studi di un futuro insegnante di lingue è lo stesso in ogni università italiana ed è palesemente inadeguato. Ho molti amici inglesi e americani che lavorano come lettori in diverse università. Confermano tutti il livello di competenza linguistico molto basso degli studenti. L'insegnamento della lingua è trascurato a favore di quello letterario.
Incontro insegnanti d'inglese di tutte le regioni alla Teachers' Conference organizzata dal British Council. Molti ammettono di non aver ricevuto una preparazione linguistica e glottodidattica tale da permettergli di svolgere adeguatamente il proprio lavoro.
La responsabilità, ripeto, è dei nostri governanti, che hanno sempre trascurato i problemi della scuola.

*Non capisco* perché tu rifiuti di accettare una realtà che è sotto gli occhi di tutti. 



> Le "regole" le fanno i parlanti, non i grammatici: è l'Accademia che segue la lingua e non il contrario.
> Leopardi scriveva "sé stesso" e "se"... Quindi che "ma però" o "ma bensì" lo abbiano usato illustri poeti o prosatori, non significa che sia corretto.


Ho notato anche in altri interventi un atteggiamento sprezzante verso l'Accademia. *Non capisco* come si possa non prendere sul serio un'istituzione di cui hanno fatto parte figure come Giacomo Devoto e Luigi Migliorini. L'ex presidente, Giovanni Nencioni, ha dedicato un'intera vita allo studio della nostra lingua. 
L'Accademia non si limita a seguire l'evoluzione della lingua, ma, con pubblicazioni e interventi (limitati dagli scarsissimi fondi a disposizione, infatti anni fa stava per chiudere), cerca di incoraggiare un uso consapevole della lingua. *Non capisco* perché l'Accademia non possa far riferimento all'uso dei nostri maggiori scrittori per contrastare regolette introdotte solo recentemente da grammatici ottocenteschi. Vedi ad esempio questa risposta di Giovanni Nencioni: link.


----------



## sabrinita85

moodywop said:


> *Non capisco* cosa c'entri la scuola dove insegno attualmente.



Ti ho dimostrato che in una scuola pubblica romana, quello che dici tu non accade! Magari nella tua, sì!
Il fatto di uscire da un liceo, con un inadeguato livello di lingua, dico e sottoscrivo, non è sempre imputabile agli insegnanti, che spesso sono di ruolo anche all'università: insegnanti che tengono conferenze in tutto il mondo e che scrivono libri di altissimo livello culturale... non maestrini da quattro soldi, che fanno comizi sul pecorino nella festa del santo patrono del paese.




> La situazione che ho denunciato è sotto gli occhi di tutti ed è confermata da studi internazionali. Il corso di studi di un futuro insegnante di lingue è lo stesso in ogni università italiana ed è palesemente inadeguato. Ho molti amici inglesi e americani che lavorano come lettori in diverse università. Confermano tutti il livello di competenza linguistico molto basso degli studenti. L'insegnamento della lingua è trascurato a favore di quello letterario.


Non è del tutto vero. Ultimamente, si stanno creando nuovi corsi di laurea incentrati sulle lingue e non sulla letteratura: prendo come esempio il mio CdL, ovvero "Lingue e Comunicazione Internazionale", al cui interno vi sono due curricula: "Operatori Culturali" e "Lingue e Linguistica", di cui faccio parte. Precisamente, il mio curriculum (di 180 cfu) prevede solo 16 crediti di letteratura per ciascuna delle due lingue e ben 52 crediti tra linguistica, glottologia e filologia e ben 58 crediti di lingua. [4 crediti = 32 ore di lezione / due libri  o 1 libro + 1 dispensa, da studiare].




> La responsabilità, ripeto, è dei nostri governanti, che hanno sempre trascurato i problemi della scuola.



Sì, pienamente d'accordo.



> Ho notato anche in altri interventi un atteggiamento sprezzante verso l'Accademia.


Sinceramente non ricordo altri miei atteggiamenti "sprezzanti" verso l'Accademia.



> *Non capisco* come si possa non prendere sul serio un'istituzione di cui hanno fatto parte figure come Giacomo Devoto e Luigi Migliorini. L'ex presidente, Giovanni Nencioni, ha dedicato un'intera vita allo studio della nostra lingua.
> L'Accademia non si limita a seguire l'evoluzione della lingua, ma, con pubblicazioni e interventi (limitati dagli scarsissimi fondi a disposizione, infatti anni fa stava per chiudere), cerca di incoraggiare un uso consapevole della lingua. *Non capisco* perché l'Accademia non possa far riferimento all'uso dei nostri maggiori scrittori per contrastare regolette introdotte solo recentemente da grammatici ottocenteschi. Vedi ad esempio questa risposta di Giovanni Nencioni


Uhm, a dire il vero, sì, non mi piace prendere per oro colato tutto ciò che dice l'Accademia.
Al contrario di Francia e Spagna, l'Accademia della Crusca (di cui mi sembra ridicolo anche il nome) *non ha alcuna autorità*... è un po' un club formato da amanti della lingua.


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao a tutti. Non conosco molto bene la realtà dell'educazione italiana in quanto riguarda lo studio delle lingue straniere, ma mi sembra che la situazione è simile a quella che si può osservare in Spagna. È vero che si possono fare meglio le cose, gli insegnanti possono essere migliori, il governo potrebbe dare più soldi, ecc, ma io credo che qui ci sia un altro tipo di problemi. Gli studenti di Italia, e forse più quelli di Francia e Spagna, non sentono una necessità di imparare una lingua straniera, nel suo ambiente familiare e sociale non esistono pressioni o influenze che li impulsino ad avere un bisogno di conoscere "una altra lingua". Io conosco la realtà delle scuole di secondaria in Spagna, e ho visto questa attitude dai studenti: la maggioranza non vogliono imparare una lingua che non li preocupa niente. Questo non accade in Holanda o in Svezia, dove c'è nella società una chiara attitude di volere imparare lingue straniere. E sì, mi sembra che il fenomeno descritto per l'Italia, con le sue eccezioni, variazioni e diversi casi (le generalizzazioni sono alle volte ingiuste), è anche valido per paesi come Spagna o Francia, e anche per Inghilterra.


----------



## Elisa68

moodywop said:


> Mi assumo la piena responsabilità di quello che scrivo. Anzi, spostando il discorso sull'insegnamento delle lingue, che mi riguarda in prima persona, rincaro la dose e aggiungo che i miei colleghi, in gran parte:
> 
> 1) Hanno una conoscenza dell'inglese assolutamente inaccettabile. Ma ti rendi conto che le mie colleghe pronunciano TUTTE "fruit" [fru:it] La colpa è soprattutto dei nostri ministri della pubblica istruzione, che non si interessano della formazione degli insegnanti. Ma diamine! Ci sono dizionari online con la registrazione della pronuncia!


Niente di più vero, Carlo. Io ho imparato la pronuncia corretta di _fruit_ solo nel mio soggiorno in Inghilterra dopo la maturità. Per non parlare di "_you're welcome_": secondo la mia insegnante di inglese alle medie _welcome_ voleva solo dire_ benvenuto_, considerandolo errore in risposta a _thank you!_

Come madre sono sinceramente preoccupata del livello di conoscenza delle lingue straniere nella scuola italiana.



			
				sabrinita85 said:
			
		

> Uhm, a dire il vero, sì, non mi piace prendere per oro colato tutto ciò che dice l'Accademia.
> Al contrario di Francia e Spagna, l'Accademia della Crusca (di cui mi sembra ridicolo anche il nome) *non ha alcuna autorità*... è un po' un club formato da amanti della lingua.


Perché non vai sul sito ad informarti? Il nome della Crusca fa parte della sua storia. Link. Inoltre, pur non avendo alcuna autorità costrittiva, la sua autorevolezza si basa sul livello altissimo di preparazione filologica dei nostri più grandi studiosi della lingua, tutti presenti nel comitato direttivo dell'Accademia.


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecilio said:


> Glis tudenti di Italia, e forse più quelli di Francia e Spagna, non sentono una necessità di imparare una lingua straniera, nel suo ambiente familiare e sociale non esistono pressioni o influenze che li impulsino ad avere un bisogno di "una altra lingua". Io conosco la realtà delle scuole di secondaria in Spagna, e ho visto questa atitude dai studenti: la maggioranza non vogliono imparare questa lingua che non li importa niente. Questo non accade in Holanda o in Svezia, dove c'è nella società una chiara attitude di volere imparare lingue straniere. E sì, mi sembra che il fenomeno descritto per l'Italia, con le sue eccezioni, variazioni e diversi casi (le generalizzazioni sono alle volte ingiuste), è anche valido per paesi come Spagna o Francia, e anche per Inghilterra.



Assolutamente vero!
Ci siamo arrivati: la colpa è anche degli studenti!
Molti studenti non hanno alcun interesse nell'apprendere una o più lingue straniere.
E questo, si potrebbe capire, in parte, per gli studenti spagnoli: in fondo lo spagnolo è talmente diffuso che apprendere una lingua straniera, a volte, è quasi inutile. Purtroppo, la realtà italiana è diversa: l'italiano non ha una rilevante importanza nel panorama linguistico mondiale... forse anche grazie a qualche *nostro *bravo parlamentare che, a Bruxelles, nella sede della Commissione Europea, decise di disfarsi dei traduttori italiani perché inutili!
Quindi basta con l'addossare infinite colpe agli insegnanti...!


----------



## Cecilio

Ma le attitudini degli studenti gion¡vani sono una conseguenza della società, le famiglie, ecc. L'italiano non è una lingua così internazionale come lo spagnolo, ma forse nella società italiana, in un paese grande nel contesto europeo, c'è una idea di auto-sufficienza: "Parliamo italiano, e con quello basta". Per esempio: Come si vedono i film degli Stati Uniti in Italia? In italiano o in versione originale? In paesi piccoli non fanno le traduzioni, non è economicamente fattibile.


----------



## sabrinita85

Elisa68 said:


> Perché non vai sul sito ad informarti? Il nome della Crusca fa parte della sua storia. Link. Inoltre, pur non avendo alcuna autorità costrittiva, la sua autorevolezza si basa sul livello altissimo di preparazione filologica dei nostri più grandi studiosi della lingua, tutti presenti nel comitato direttivo dell'Accademia.



Sì, ma mi fa ridere lo stesso questo nome...!
Vogliamo metterlo a confronto con la raffinata _Académie française_ o con l'imponente _Real Academia Española_? Alla prima spetta la tutela della lingua nazionale, sorvegliando il buon uso del francese nei settori pubblici e privati. 
Alla seconda, autorità normativa indiscussa, spetta il compito di redigere il vacabolario e la grammatica di riferimento e di pubblicare periodicamente "enmiendas y adiciones" al vocabolario in un apposito bollettino.

L'Accademia della Crusca??? L'influenza e il potere che l'Accademia ha sugli italiani è equivalente a zero.


----------



## Jana337

Quando studiavo in Germania, ho conosciuto molti studenti italiani. Frequentavo corsi di tedesco con alcuni di loro e sono spesso rimasta a bocca aperta: Erano studenti di traduzione/interpretariato del terzo o quarto anno. Eppure molti studenti di informatica, biologia, economia, legge delle mie parti, della Scandinavia, del Giappone ecc. erano molto meglio preparati. Lo stesso valeva per gli spagnoli.

Non erano molto popolari. Si erano iscritti in corsi troppo avanzati per loro perciò si doveva ripassare molta materia poco utile per noi altri. La cosa peggiore: Tacevano sempre nelle lezioni anche se non capivano. 

Ho cercato di capire la loro attitudine: Mi hanno spiegato che non si parlava molto nei corsi che avevano frequentato in Italia e che essi erano pratticamente tutti in italiano, in aule affollattissime, quindi...

Però conosco anche molti studenti italiani che non studiano le lingue. La loro competenza linguistica è di solito soddisfacente anche se quasi tutti parlano soltanto l'inglese.

Jana


----------



## sabrinita85

Jana337 said:


> Non erano molto popolari. Si erano iscritti in corsi troppo avanzati per loro perciò si doveva ripassare molta materia poco utile per noi altri. La cosa peggiore: Tacevano sempre nelle lezioni anche se non capivano.
> Ho cercato di capire la loro attitudine: Mi hanno spiegato che non si parlava molto nei corsi che avevano frequentato in Italia e che essi erano pratticamente tutti in italiano, in aule affollattissime, quindi...


Sì, in alcune università italiane aperte a tutti, succede questo: bisogna arrivare una mezz'ora prima per prendere i posti a sedere e in genere non si interviene mai a lezione, vuoi per "timore" di essere derisi dagli altri, vuoi perché si ha "paura" del prof. che magari ha già spiegato in precedenza il nostro dubbio. Però nelle università a numero chiuso, gli studenti sono molti di meno, si trova sempre posto e il rapporto con gli insegnanti è più umano.


----------



## moodywop

Jana337 said:


> Quando studiavo in Germania, ho conosciuto molti studenti italiani. Frequentavo corsi di tedesco con alcuni di loro e *sono spesso rimasta a bocca aperta*: Erano *studenti di* *traduzione/interpretariato del terzo o quarto anno*. *Eppure molti* *studenti *di informatica, biologia, economia, legge *delle mie parti, della* *Scandinavia, del Giappone ecc. erano molto meglio preparati*. Lo stesso valeva per gli spagnoli.


 
Non c'è molto da aggiungere, mi sembra. 



> Non erano molto popolari. Si erano iscritti in *corsi troppo avanzati per loro* perciò si doveva ripassare molta materia poco utile per noi altri. La cosa peggiore: *Tacevano sempre nelle lezioni anche se non capivano.*


 
Alcuni docenti universitari inglesi mi hanno detto che gli studenti italiani che hanno seguito corsi nelle loro università, usufruendo del progetto Erasmus, non erano assolutamente in grado di seguire i corsi.
Si sono lamentati presso le università di provenienza, a cui spettava selezionare studenti con una preparazione linguistica adeguata.

Tacevano perché gli studenti italiani sono abituati ad ascoltare passivamente le lezioni dei docenti. I'll carry on in English so more people can get an idea of the issues being discussed. This passive role of students is already evident in secondary schools. The teacher will talk nonstop for an hour about, say, Romanticism. The kids then go home and memorize the notes they've taken or the material in their "history of literature". They are then, literally, "interrogated", _interrogati _by the teachers. The kid either stands up or, in more traditional schools, is summoned to the desk and practically repeats, parrot-style, what the teacher said the previous day, often _verbatim._

This pattern is continued at university. Of course Sabrinita will deny it, but many students bring portable recorders to the university lectures. They record everything the professor says. Then they go home and they "sbobinano" (transcribe) the lot. The lazier ones buy Xerox copies of these transcripts from the indefatigable recorders. It's shameful.

When I was a student of Modern Languages at the Oriental Institute in Naples (a state university specializing in Oriental languages but also offering Western languages), two nice young lecturers visited us from Brighton Poly. They met with us to discuss contemporary British drama. They were shocked to see all these microphones pointed at them. They tried to have a discussion but none of the students were capable of conducting one. I talked to the lecturers afterwards - they were disappointed and saddened.

I'm afraid this is indeed the prevailing situation in our schools and universities. 
Many Italians, like Sabrinita, are embarrassed by this pitiful situation and, instead of confronting and denouncing this reality in order to bring about change, prefer to pretend everything is fine. I'm afraid I find this an extremely unhealthy attitude, which unfortunately extends to other unpleasant aspects of Italian culture and society.


----------



## bianconera

Ragazzi per lo meno in Italia c'e' una spinta per la lingua inglese.  Invece qui nei Stati Uniti la maggior parte della gente vuole che si parli solo inglese. Grazie a gli emigranti che spingono altre lingue in questa multi-culture altrimenti.....


----------



## Juri

Antis said:


> Non entro nella tua crociata moodywop,
> dico solo che c'é *un posto dove va peggio:in Francia*.
> Ho incontrato studenti universitari in lingue che sapevano spiegarti tutti i possibili usi dei modali.Peccato che non sapessero parlare.
> 
> Non c'e', o per lo meno non c'e stata cultura linguistica in Francia, fors'anche perche' si conservava la memoria della "grandeur" che il francese aveva assunto nella diplomazia mondiale.Il "rullo" inglese oggi credo l'abbia cancellata.
> Partecipando ad un convegno in una hostellerie(castello-albergo) nei pressi di Parigi, son così dovuto fermarmi alla porta, perche' chi dava il benvenuto agli ortopedici di nove paesi,(tutti chiedevano qc.) non spiaccicava una sola parola che non fosse francese.
> Fatto che e'stato commentato come una scostante manchevolezza.


----------



## sabrinita85

moodywop said:


> This pattern is continued at university. Of course Sabrinita will deny it, but many students bring portable recorders to the university lectures. They record everything the professor says. Then they go home and they "sbobinano" (transcribe) the lot. The lazier ones buy Xerox copies of these transcripts from the indefatigable recorders. It's shameful.



Cosa c'è di vergognoso nel portarsi un registratore a lezione?
Quando si prendono gli appunti in classe, capita spesso di perdersi qualche concetto... e se manca qualche concetto non si riesce a studiare per bene, ma questo non significa che chi registra le lezioni si presenterà all'esame ripetendo a pappagallo le lezioni del prof., anche perché, come tu m'insegni, un esame universitario, non è la ripetizione di due paginette di libro, come alle superiori: e imparare tutto a memoria è faticoso, inutile e poco produttivo.



> I'm afraid this is indeed the prevailing situation in our schools and universities.
> Many Italians, like Sabrinita, are embarrassed by this pitiful situation and, instead of confronting and denouncing this reality in order to bring about change, prefer to pretend everything is fine.



Ma perché bisogna fare di tutta l'erba un fascio? Probabilmente nella tua realtà le cose vanno molto peggio che nella mia! 
Nessuno ha detto che vada tutto benissimo, ma che la cosa non è così tragica come tu affermi.


----------



## moodywop

sabrinita85 said:


> Probabilmente nella *tua* realtà le cose vanno molto peggio che nella mia!


 
La *mia *realtà? 

Se non puoi prenderti neanche la briga di leggere quello che scrivo è inutile continuare questa discussione.

PS E la "realtà" di Jana? E quella del giovane studente svedese a Reggio Emilia?


----------



## combustion

Io porto solo la mia esperienza...
Ho 25 anni, finito il liceo 5 anni fa.
come sabrinita anche io avevo insegnante che parlava solo inglese e svariati lettori... e un bel 9 in pagella (per cui non ero proprio dei piu' scarsi nella mia classe): tutto si e' risolto che quando mi son trovata negli Stati Uniti, all'inizio ero la persona piu'spaesata dell'universo, senza conoscere nulla dei modi di dire, senza capire quel che mi si diceva.

Ho imparato molto di piu' in qualche mese sul forum, che in almeno 8 anni di scuola.

Ora il mio livello e' abbastanza buono, ma son stati esclusivamente i 10 mesi in california a formare la mia lingua.

Un'ultima cosa: uno degli esami che bloccano piu' persone nel mio corso di Laurea e' il "famigerato" TOEFL... ora, gli ingegneri non saranno dei portati linguistici, ma di solito non si iscrive a ingegneria proprio la parte peggiore di una classe di Liceo, per cui gente che (purtroppo solamente) in pagella l'inglese dovrebbe conoscerlo meglio degli altri!

PS: la mia insegnante aveva un'ottima preparazione, studi continui e le sono affezionata... questo ahime' non e' sufficiente, anche perche' i programmi in ogni caso non permetterebbero molto.


----------



## sabrinita85

combustion said:


> Io porto solo la mia esperienza...
> Ho 25 anni, finito il liceo 5 anni fa.
> come sabrinita anche io avevo insegnante che parlava solo inglese e svariati lettori... e un bel 9 in pagella (per cui non ero proprio dei piu' scarsi nella mia classe): tutto si e' risolto che quando mi son trovata negli Stati Uniti, all'inizio ero la persona piu'spaesata dell'universo, senza conoscere nulla dei modi di dire, senza capire quel che mi si diceva.
> Ho imparato molto di piu' in qualche mese sul forum, che in almeno 8 anni di scuola.
> Ora il mio livello e' abbastanza buono, ma son stati esclusivamente i 10 mesi in california a formare la mia lingua.
> PS: la mia insegnante aveva un'ottima preparazione, studi continui e le sono affezionata... questo ahime' non e' sufficiente, anche perche' i programmi in ogni caso non permetterebbero molto.



Certo, quello che manca in Italia, non è la materia prima [insegnanti preparati e qualificati], ma il tempo a disposizione. Come ho già scritto, tre ore a settimana d'inglese non sono sufficienti!

Quando mi sono iscritta all'università non sapevo quasi nulla di spagnolo, eppure alla fine del corso sono risultata la migliore della classe e questo perché oltre a impegnarmi molto, avevamo a disposizione *6 ore a settimana di lettorato e altre 25 da fare in laboratorio nel corso dell'anno.*
A febbraio andrò in Spagna per l'Erasmus, per 5 mesi, e tutto quello che avrò impararto fino ad ora non sarà mai sufficiente, ma sono sicura che imparerò di più lì che non in 7 anni di spagnolo.

 Purtroppo la scuola andrebbe riformata, ma non a mo' di Moratti e simili!


----------



## Saoul

Ritengo che come sempre non ci sia UNA sola ed unica verità. Le cause che portano all'innegabile impreparazione linguistica degli studenti italiani sono varie. Sicuramente come dice Carlo, la preparazione media degli insegnanti di lingue è scarsa. Le ore dedicate alle lingue sono scarse. L'importanza che si dà alle lingue a scuola è praticamente inesistente, e si risolve in un lamento continuo e diffuso di persone che finiti i propri studi si trovano a non ottenere i lavori che avrebbero voluto fare, perchè non hanno studiato le lingue (ho un sacco di amici che lamentano il fatto di non poter cambiare lavoro, perchè non sanno l'inglese). Insomma la situazione ha svariate cause, ma è sicuramente grave, in termini di competitività, in termini di cultura. 
Porterei però il discorso anche sugli insegnanti di italiano e sulla scarsa importanza che la grammatica ha nei nostri corsi scolastici. Per poter capire, gestire e "giocare" con una grammatica straniera devi essere profondamente sicuro della grammatica della tua lingua madre, altrimenti è come far costruire un palazzo ad un avvocato. Può essere un bravissimo avvocato, ma sarà sicuramente un disastroso architetto! 
Faccio il provocatore, e a questo punto visto che ci/vi siamo/siete scatenati tutti pro e contro questo o quello, rigiro la domanda.

Qual è il metodo didattico che vorreste?
Cosa e come fanno più di noi paesi come quelli del Nord Europa dove le lingue vengono studiate in modo più "ragionato"?
E infine, ancora più difficile:
Si può fare qualcosa affinchè le piccole creature che girano per le nostre case (conosciuti anche col nome di BAMBINI) possano accedere ad una preparazione linguistica "vera" e non elitaria, nella realtà di oggi? 
Mi spiego. A prendercela con la situazione attuale siamo tutti bravissimi! Per mia esperienza personale, poi... noi italiani siamo tra i migliori del pianeta! (Piove governo ladro!) Bene, detto questo, c'è qualcosa che possiamo fare?
C'è un'attività nella quale io sono discretamente bravo. Non importa quale attività sia. Imparare questa attività, oltre che un lungo processo, richiede anche un grosso esborso di denaro, visto che gli insegnanti di questa attività si fanno pagare parecchio. Nella mia città, molti ragazzini non possono accedere a questa attività perchè non hanno i mezzi economici per farlo. Ma ci sono associazioni che raccolgono le adesioni di alcuni volenterosi per tramandare ai ragazzini (o le teppe come amiamo definirli) XYZ nozioni, tenendo sempre in mente che spesso questi ragazzini con meno disponibilità economica sono molto, ma molto più talentuosi di tanti ragazzini che accedono a questa attività contro voglia. 
Mi rendo conto che le situazioni sono molto diverse, che l'istituzione scuola, non può e non deve essere messa alla stregua dell'apprendimento di un'attività ludica come quella della quale (non) vi ho parlato, ma il mio esempio serve solo per chiedervi: POSSIAMO FARE QUALCOSA? 
Non vedo l'ora di leggere le vostre risposte, anche perchè sarà un modo per scoprire chi è sopravvissuto alla lettura della mia personalissima versione di "Guerra e Pace".


----------



## sabrinita85

> Qual è il metodo didattico che vorreste?
> Cosa e come fanno più di noi paesi come quelli del Nord Europa dove le lingue vengono studiate in modo più "ragionato"?




Il metodo didattico che vorrei, ha le basi nei mezzi di comunicazione:
Innanzitutto la televisione in lingua originale! 
Film, cartoni animati e spot pubblicitari nella lingua d'origine! Con i sottotitoli, ovviamente. Che su un adulto non avrebbe molti effetti positivi, ma su un bambino sì! Se il bambino è costretto a vedere e sentire cartoni in inglese, senza poter essere in grado di leggere i sottotitoli, si abituerà ai suoni inglesi e sarà un grosso passo avanti.
All'asilo, non dovrebbero mancare quella decina di ore a settimana di maestra che parla solo in inglese.
Alle elementari, stessa cosa, ma con la differenza che si incomincierebbe anche a scrivere in lingua.
Alle medie, il carico didattico dovrebbe essere maggiore tanto da arrivare alla fine della terza media con un livello b2 di lingua.
Alle superiori bisognerebbe scindere: chi sciegliesse un liceo classico o scientifico, si farebbero un tot di ore di lingua mirate a consolidare e ampliare il livello di lingua, anche attraverso lo studio della letteratura, così da poter arrivare a livello c1.
Per chi, invece, scegliesse un liceo linguistico, le ore di lingua sarebbero per lo meno raddoppiate; glottologia, linguistica, filologia, didattica delle lingue e letteratura dovrebbero essere il pane quotidiano dei ragazzi, così da arrivare a un livello (immaginario, per ora) c1.1.
In questo modo, chiunque esca da un liceo avrebbe almeno il livello c1 di lingua.
Poi per chi volesse intraprendere l'università, e laurearsi in lingua inglese, il traguardo è il livello c2.2 (passando per i livelli c1.1, c1.2, c2.1 e quindi c2.2): come nel liceo linguistico, gli esami più importanti dovrebbero essere proprio quelli di linguistica, glottologia, filologia, didattica e letteratura, ovviamente con un approfondimento maggiore rispetto a quelli del liceo.
La mia fantasia corre davvero molto, ma mi piacerebbe un'istruzione di questo tipo.




> E infine, ancora più difficile:
> Si può fare qualcosa affinchè le piccole creature che girano per le nostre case (conosciuti anche col nome di BAMBINI) possano accedere ad una preparazione linguistica "vera" e non elitaria, nella realtà di oggi?



ANARCHIA!
Scherzo!
Per esempio, lo Stato potrebbe assumersi i costi di almeno un soggiorno all'estero per ragazzi provenienti da famiglie con un reddito medio-basso.


----------



## Saoul

sabrinita85 said:


> Per esempio, lo Stato potrebbe assumersi i costi di almeno un soggiorno all'estero per ragazzi provenienti da famiglie con un reddito medio-basso.



Questa è un'altra cosa che vorresti. Legittima, opinabile, insomma un tuo desiderio. 
La domanda è un'altra. Cosa possiamo fare realmente allo stato attuale delle cose?


----------



## sabrinita85

Ora come ora non mi viene nulla in mente se non che alcuni prof di lingua si potrebbero prendere la briga di offrire il loro sapere in corsi gratuiti pomeridiani o serali per tutti.


----------



## Cecilio

Sabri, tu sei ancora molto giovane e non hai l'esperienza di essere un professore nei licei o scuole. Quando si è all'università si pensa che moltissime cose sono possibile. Quando si entra nella realtà, le cose non sono mai così facile. Molti professori perdono la motivazione, le illusioni. Se gli dici di fare qualche classe extra, o gratuita, ti può immaginare la risposta.


----------



## moodywop

Saoul

I'm extremely grateful. You have helped us focus on the real issues. However I still think that any solution needs to be based on an analysis of what is wrong and why. 

The wider issue of why there isn't a greater interest in learning foreign languages is, well, too big to be dealt with in a post and involves cultural and psychological issues. I can already hear the objection: but there are so many language schools! People _are _interested. It's not so simple. You get these young graduates who want to prepare for TOEFL in a month. You can't build on nothing. Why are Italians so keen on that monstrosity - dubbed films? In an actor's performance the spoken word is paramount. Think of Dustin Hoffman in _Rain Man. _He spent months with autistic people. All Italians got to hear was a dubber's voice.



> Cosa possiamo fare realmente allo stato attuale delle cose?


 
Don't delude yourselves I'm going to spare you a detailed analysis but what makes me angry with our politicians (of all political persuasions) is that there is a cost-free reform that would improve things overnight.
*Get rid of those ridiculous syllabuses!* No more learning by heart (because let's not fool ourselves - that's what goes on) pathetic summaries of "civiltà": "English History" (in 20 pages! WW2 condensed in one paragraph!), "The British economy"(2 pages). Kids recite these summaries by heart without even knowing what they're saying. *Focus on language skills: listening, speaking, reading and writing. *
Reduce the space devoted to literature enormously. The way literature is taught is a disgrace. Literature should be part of the reading section of the curriculum. Instead, in licei kids of 16 are presented with this huge two-volume "History and Anthology of English Literature"(800 pages!). They start with Beowulf and go on to do Chaucer *at 16!* And is this "literature"? Does it instil a love of reading? Judge for yourselves: kids memorize pages and pages about the "social and historical background", more pages on "literary history", then they memorize an author's biography and finally read one or two poems by that author. Sabrinita, please don't say it's *my *reality. I find it offensive and patronizing. I have friends teaching in Piemonte, Lombardia, Veneto, Lazio and all over the south. *On the whole *it's the same everywhere.

So, Saoul, if only I could persuade the Education Minister, things could start to improve in the new school year: *insegnate solo la lingua! Fateli parlare, adottate corsi con lezioni su DVD e non solo i soliti CD audio, dategli libri semplificati da leggere a casa, fategli scrivere brevi, semplici brani sulla vita di ogni giorno, invece di "Compare British and Italian Romanticism".*

But while waiting for this (amazingly, utopian) scenario, I still think teachers can do a lot. E qui mi autodenuncio, nel caso che ci sia qualche solerte preside o burocrate ministeriale a WR. *Io me ne sbatto dei programmi ministeriali. *I don't follow the official syllabus. All I teach is what I believe I should teach: the English language. The kids already learn about English history from the history teacher. Why should I expect them to memorize a useless summary in English?

Ideally, kids should be able to read a simple newspaper article by the time they leave school. Currently, our school-leavers can't read a children's story.

Let's not forget about the more serious implications. Because of health problems I have been to various specialists in Rome, Pisa and Milan (not just in "my reality" ). Many of them* can't read medical literature in English. They rely on material provided by the pharmaceutical companies.**

I left out the obvious things to do: more teaching hours, more focus on language, linguistics, phonetics, applied linguistics and teaching methodology at university.

Saoul, you're going to love this, because it exemplifies our politicians' improvised policies. We have never had *any training whatsoever of teachers.* The ink on my diploma di laurea was still wet when I entered a classroom *for the first time.* In the UK there is, I believe, a two-year training course, including a year of in-service training in a school, supervised by an experienced teacher.
Well, our politicians thought they would imitate this system, without any planning or preparation. The courses are given by university professors who know nothing about teaching in schools. A friend of mine who is a professor of Contemporary History told me: "Carlo, si aspettano che io prepari gli insegnanti di storia. Ma l'insegnamento universitario è diversissimo. Mi hanno dato questo incarico da un giorno all'altro. Non so dove cominciare. E' assurdo".
There is no focus on practical teaching methodology. "Education" is reduced to a study of various philosophical schools.

Scusate la prolissità. Saoul, io il mio progetto di riforma istantanea dell'insegnamento delle lingue (cioè *insegnarle *) l'ho presentato. Qualcuno ha il numero di cellulare del ministro?

* In 2002 one of these specialists prescribed a medication which, I later found out, had been definitively dismissed as useless for my condition in a 1999 article in a medical journal. In some cases, where most of the medical literature is in English, being unable to read (OK, fair enough, maybe also not bothering to read) the latest research data can have extremely dangerous results


----------



## moodywop

Cecilio said:


> . Molti professori perdono la motivazione, le illusioni. Se gli dici di fare qualche classe extra, o gratuita, ti può immaginare la risposta.


 
Mi sono offerto di fare lezioni gratuite ai figli di amici, parenti e vicini di casa.

I ragazzi si sono presentati con i soliti mattoni da cinque chili di "storia e antologia della letteratura". Volevano da me quello che gli viene chiesto in classe: che gli ascoltassi i riassuntini imparati a memoria.

Mi sono offerto di fare un po' di lezione di lingua. La risposta: "no, vado già da un madrelingua da cinque anni. Sto studiando per il Cambridge First Certificate. Mamma non capisce come mai non ho voti alti in inglese. La prof dice che vado fuori traccia nei temi letterari".

Questa, purtroppo, è la realtà in quasi tutti i licei classici e scientifici in Italia.

PS Cecilio, anche in Spagna i ragazzi sono costretti a imparare tutta questa storia, storia della letteratura ecc a memoria o ci si concentra invece sulla lingua?


----------



## sabrinita85

moodywop said:


> I don't follow the official syllabus. All I teach is what I believe I should teach: the English language. The kids already learn about English history from the history teacher. Why should I expect them to memorize a useless summary in English?



Non segui i programmi ufficiali? 
...Insegni solo la lingua! 
Questo vuol dire che ai tuoi studenti non fai studiare la storia, la cultura e la letteratura inglese?!


----------



## moodywop

sabrinita85 said:


> Non segui i programmi ufficiali?
> ...Insegni solo la lingua!
> Questo vuol dire che ai tuoi studenti non fai studiare la storia, la cultura e la letteratura inglese?!


 
Insegno in un istituto tecnico commerciale, quindi la storia della letteratura non fa parte del programma (il che non impedisce alle mie colleghe di far imparare lo stesso i soliti riassuntini).
La storia, a mio parere, spetta insegnarla al professore di storia. Le mie colleghe, invece, come dicevo, fanno imparare a memoria i riassuntini che si trovano nei libri di civiltà e di commercio.

Non è che con i miei alunni io non parli della storia inglese, delle conseguenze del colonialismo, dell'immigrazione, dei problemi sociali, della storia della lingua ecc, ma se ne parla in modo spontaneo e naturale, prendendo spunto da un articolo, da una foto, da un film, da una canzone (pensa quanti spunti offre una canzone come Gangsta's Paradise di Coolio).

L'equivalente del mattone di letteratura è, negli ITC, il mattone di "teoria e corrispondenza commerciale". 
Alcuni miei amici inglesi hanno fotocopiato pagine di questi libri (scritti da italiani e contenenti vari errori) per farsi due risate con gli amici in Inghilterra.
I poveri ragazzi dovrebbero imparare centinaia di sigle e definizioni a memoria. "What is a cheque(BE)/check(AE)?". Ma a che c**** gli serve? E poi non te lo so definire neanche io cos'è un assegno, in italiano o in inglese. Mica sono un Devoto-Oli vivente! C'è bisogno della definizione per sapere cos'è un assegno, cacchio? Ma chi scrive questi libracci? Sarebbe comico se non fosse tragico. 


I branetti imparati a memoria non lasciano traccia. Io cerco di fargli vedere la cultura britannica dall'interno. Ad esempio, invece di quei brani noiosissimi sul sistema educativo, pieni di sigle, cerco di fargli capire che conseguenze pratiche avrebbe per loro un sistema educativo come quello inglese, come si svolge la giornata di uno studente inglese, e così via. 

Ho vissuto a Londra per dieci anni, quindi conosco bene la realtà inglese. Quando posso, porto in classe figli di amici inglesi, loro coetanei.

La "cultura" dei testi di civiltà e di storia della letteratura è arida e astratta. Con ragazzi della loro età c'è bisogno di un appiglio concreto.

In passato ho insegnato anche in un liceo scientifico e in un linguistico privato. Al linguistico avevamo lettori madrelingua e laboratorio modernissimo - ma al triennio si faceva quasi solo letteratura, che era quello che poi pretendevano i commissari d'inglese all'esame di stato.

Sì, l'assurdo è che potrei essere sottoposto a un'indagine ministeriale e a sanzioni solo perché faccio quello che molti miei colleghi non fanno: insegno la lingua.

Se qualcuno vuole denunciarmi, ecco l'indirizzo dell'Ufficio Regionale Scolastico competente: 
http://www.campania.istruzione.it/csa/napoli.shtml 

Saranno lieti di inviare uno dei tanti ispettori nullafacenti (ora mi becco anche una querela )

Forse così la storia finirà sui giornali e una volta tanto si parlerà di problemi veri della scuola e non di riforme fantasma.


----------



## dalila

Sono d'accordo con moodywop. Spero che non sia il solo professore in Italia ad insegnare così. Alle superiori ho fatto il liceo linguistico e nel triennio bisogna per forza fare letteratura. Sinceramente non capisco come si può studiare letteratura quando non ci sono delle solide basi di fondo (perché è così che si arriva ad affrontare il triennio). Bisognerebbe concentrarsi molto di più sulla lingua vera e propria: scrivere, leggere, vedere dvd, tutto in lingua e non presentare un testo di Shakespeare a un ragazzo di 16 anni che non sa neanche dire in inglese cosa ha mangiato per cena... Mi sono accorta che i ragazzi austriaci e tedeschi hanno un lessico molto più ampio, parlano in modo fluente, nonostante i loro sbagli di grammatica li facciano! Quello che conta in questi paesi è saper comunicare! E noi perdiamo tempo di fronte all'uso corretto del "the" (che poi si sbaglia di continuo), mentre se solo si parlasse di più sarebbe più facile apprendere i vari modi di esprimersi.
Mi ricordo che al biennio ho avuto una prfessoressa di latino giovane che ci ha insegnato il latino con un metodo tutto suo, fuori dai canoni convenzionali, che prevedeva solo poche cose da sapere a memoria (in latino è praticamente necessario), il resto era tutta questione di logica, ed è stato grazie a lei se ho apprezzato questa lingua. Ah, dimenticavo, questa professoressa non è di ruolo, ovviamente!! 
Quest'anno ho avuto una professoressa di traduzione di tedesco tostissima, in tre ore di lezione si stava sempre concentrati, ovviamente ci concedeva una pausa di 5 minuti (5 minuti tedeschi - come precisava lei-)! Beh, ogni settimana c'era una traduzione da fare, commentata in aula, un argomento di grammatica sempre nuovo, con relativi esercizi (che lei ritirava e correggeva uno a uno a casa sua), e l'invito a parlare il più possibile, anche facendo degli errori. Alla fine si usciva da lezione con la testa pesante, ma deve essere così che si lavora: con un metodo e sul serio, sfruttando quelle ore di lingua che si hanno il più possibile! Come si può imparare a tradurre se non traducendo di continuo? E a fine corso mi sono sentita dire dalla prof: come hai fatto a imparare a scrivere così? Beh...


----------



## moodywop

dalila said:


> Sono d'accordo con moodywop. Spero che non sia il solo professore in Italia ad insegnare così. Alle superiori ho fatto il liceo linguistico e nel triennio bisogna per forza fare letteratura. Sinceramente non capisco come si può studiare letteratura quando non ci sono delle solide basi di fondo (perché è così che si arriva ad affrontare il triennio). Bisognerebbe concentrarsi molto di più sulla lingua vera e propria: scrivere, leggere, vedere dvd, tutto in lingua e non presentare un testo di Shakespeare a un ragazzo di 16 anni che non sa neanche dire in inglese cosa ha mangiato per cena... Mi sono accorta che i ragazzi austriaci e tedeschi hanno un lessico molto più ampio, parlano in modo fluente, nonostante i loro sbagli di grammatica li facciano! Quello che conta in questi paesi è saper comunicare!...


Dalila

Ti adoro! 

Allora non sono un malato di mente che si immagina le cose. Non ne potevo più della visione rosea a tutti i costi di sabrinita.
E poi, cavolo, mi ammazzo a registrare canzoni e video, a procurarmi materiale autentico, a organizzare attività di conversazione, mentre le mie colleghe se ne stanno sedute dietro la cattedra a leggere brani di civiltà e storia, e mi sento chiedere:


> Questo vuol dire che ai tuoi studenti non fai studiare la storia, la cultura e la letteratura inglese?!


Altro che muro di gomma! Teflon puro al 100%!

La realtà è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Chi si rifiuta di vederla merita una laurea _honoris causa _in "The Art of Denial".

Dalila, you've made my day! Qualunque consiglio o informazione possa servirti, contattami pure tramite PM. E poi, potresti essermi utile come testimone della difesa se vado a finire davvero sotto indagine! 
Non posso perdere il lavoro. Ho un gatto vorace da sfamare 

Finalmente un po' di buon senso e di onestà intellettuale.

con stima

Carlo


----------



## dalila

Beh, magari tutti i professori fossero di così ampie vedute... e poi se ai tuoi alunni non insegni la letteratura ma fornisci loro gli strumenti necessari per dominare la lingua ben venga, avranno tutto il tempo per prendersi un libro e leggerlo. E' evidente che il sistema scolastico non funziona poi così tanto bene. Ad esempio, ho studiato come minimo 4-5 volte il present simple perché te lo insegnano alle medie, poi alle superiori per tante volte quanti sono i professori che cambi. Io comunque sono tra le fortunate, ovvero ho cambiato solo tre prof di inglese in cinque anni! Ovviamente non tutti i professori sono impreparati e personalmente non posso neanche lamentarmi più di tanto perché dei bravi professori ce li ho avuti, ma le orecchie ce le ho, sentivo quello che dicevano i miei amici dei loro professori.
Il guaio è che, secondo me, in Italia ci si concentra troppo sulla grammatica e le cose teoriche. Ad esempio io frequento un corso di laurea abbastanza recente, ovvero mediazione linguistica, un corso abbastanza pragmatico in quanto concilia lingua e nozioni di diritto, economia... beh, ho avuto quest'anno una professoressa di spagnolo che, provenendo dal corso di lingue e letteratura, faceva fatica ad adattarsi ad un corso più dinamico, a fare la lezione in modo attivo, pronta a rispondere alle nostre domande, al nostro essere critici (in senso positivo del termine). Credo che molti professori siano così, la scuola andrebbe svecchiata ed essere più dinamica, altrimenti come facciamo ad essere competitivi col resto d'Europa? E' anche per questo che il primo semestre del terzo anno andrò a studiare in Germania (oltre al fatto che la lingua si impara bene sul posto), so che lì si studia più duramente e il livello delle lingue è più alto, lo faccio perché non voglio laurearmi e poi scoprire di avere una preparazione inferiore a qualcun altro e non essere competitiva nel mondo del lavoro!


----------



## bianconera

Mi sono accorta che i ragazzi austriaci e tedeschi hanno un lessico molto più ampio, parlano in modo fluente, nonostante i loro sbagli di grammatica li facciano! 

Have you thought about the fact that German and English  (Anglo) have a lot more in common than Italian ( Latin ) ?


----------



## bianconera

Carlo it is commendable what you said :
 mi ammazzo a registrare canzoni e video, a procurarmi materiale autentico, a organizzare attività di conversazione, mentre le mie colleghe se ne stanno sedute dietro la cattedra a leggere brani di civiltà e storia

Authentic language is super important to learn a language


----------



## Nate in California

Ciao tutti,

Non ho avuto il tempo di leggere tutti i commenti ma forse la mia esperienza come straniero puó darvi un' altra prospettiva. Nel 1993-94 ho avuto l'opportunitá di studiare in italia attraverso uno scambio tra l'universitá di California e l'universitá di Padova. Vi posso assicurare che il fatto che NESSUNO parlava l'inglese mi ha aiutato tantissimo, dal momento che ero forzato a parlare sempre in italiano. Di fatti, le uniche persone con cui avevo l'opportunitá di parlare in inglese erano tedeschi, olandesi, ecc. 

Ho scoperto il problema solo nel 1999, quando la mia futura cognata (ho sposato un' italiana) mi ha informato che lavorava come insegnante d'inglese in una scuola elementare. Parlando con lei in inglese, ho scoperto 1) che sapeva pocchissimo l'inglese e 2) che la sua pronuncia era come se non avesse mai parlato con un parlante d'inglese madrelingua. Sembrava che parlasse in italiano. 

Questa esperienza mi ha ricordato di un' altra cosa che ho notato in italia, e cioé la qualitá BASSISSIMA delle traduzioni di materiali marketing, depliant, ecc., tante delle quali sono letteralmente incomprensibili. Come nel esempio sopra, ho scoperto il motivo attraverso una mia cognata (un' altra) che, poco dopo essersi diplomata, ha iniziato a ricevere tantissime offerte di traduzione. 

Per quanto noi americani facciamo schiffo con le lingue (ed è vero), almeno i nostri insegnanti sanno la lingua che insegnano. A causa della nostra isolazione geografica, la maggior parte degli studenti americani non danno molta importanza alle lingue straniere -- ma gli studenti che le vogliono imparare riescono. E dare una traduzione ad una neodiplomata tanto perché ha studiato la linguistica nelle scuole superiori? Qua un' impresa seria non ci penserebbe neanche. Io credo che abbia a che fare con il vostro sistema di controlli. Cioè, chi è che ha controllato se la mia cognata sapesse l'inglese veramente? Nessuno. Hanno visto che aveva la laurea giusta e basta (e poi conosceva qualcuno che lavorava alla scuola).

p.s. per tutti i suoi problemi, adoro l'italia, e non pretendo che gli stati uniti non abbiano i suoi problemi.


----------



## moodywop

Grazie Nate

Hai dipinto un quadro perfetto di una situazione che vado denunciando ormai da ben TRENTA anni, senza essere ascoltato, a genitori, presidi (la risposta del mio: ah, preferisce insegnare la lingua? Perché non chiede di essere trasferito in un alberghiero?), ispettori ministeriali, burocrati ministeriali.

Ricordo ancora la mia delusione quando, arrivato al liceo, scoprii che l'insegnamento quinquennale d'inglese (pur adorando latino e greco e odiando la matematica, mi ero iscritto allo scientifico invece che al classico proprio per studiare l'inglese per 5 anni!) si riduceva a un pietoso nozionismo di bassa lega. 
L'inglese l'ho imparato *da solo*, seguendo i corsi della BBC in TV (scomparsi anche quelli!) e andando in Inghilterra in estate. 
Speravo di trovare una situazione diversa all'università. Niente da fare. Il livello di partenza degli altri studenti era bassissimo (per forza! In GB, ad esempio, bisogna avere un 'A' (advanced) level in una lingua per poterla studiare all'università). I corsi erano di un livello così basso che non li seguivo. I docenti(alcuni dei quali ora all'università di Sabrinita) avevano una pronuncia da far accapponare la pelle (ricordo "maintenance" con l'accento sulla "e", pronunciata [i:]).
Di recente me ne lamentavo con la docente a capo del dipartimento di anglistica di una università. La risposta? "Io insegno lingua e *letteratura; non siamo una scuola di lingue. E poi non spetta a noi preparare i futuri insegnanti" *(la stessa che storpiava "maintenance"!).

La scarsa partecipazione di italiani a questa discussione dimostra la pochissima consapevolezza di questi problemi. Eppure basata visitare IE per constatare l'insufficiente competenza linguistica della maggior parte degli italiani (dopo otto anni di studio dell'inglese!).

Se a qualcuno interessa, alcuni pedagogisti attribuiscono l'enfasi su letteratura/storia/cultura ecc all'eredità dell'idealismo/storicismo di Croce, che ha pervaso per decenni la cultura dei nostri educatori. Per l'idealismo la più alta forma di cultura è la letteratura; l'apprendimento delle lingue è un sapere "pratico" e quindi "inferiore", scevro di spessore culturale ed educativo. Lo storicismo estremista porta allo studio delle tendenze letterarie invece che a quello del testo.

Purtroppo sembra che non ci sia speranza, a meno che un ministro riformi radicalmente programmi e formazione degli insegnanti. Persino una ventunenne è ancora stupita che io insegni la lingua invece della "cultura". Vedo giovani insegnanti, freschi di laurea, che continuano ad insegnare "cultura" invece che "lingua", come la mia prof di 35 anni fa. Che tristezza!

Anni fa ho vinto una borsa di studio "Fulbright" per studiare "applied linguistics" in un'università americana. Ho visto studenti di tutta Italia, con una preparazione culturale superiore alla mia, non essere ammessi neanche al colloquio con la commissione per gli scambi culturali Italia-USA perché non avevano superato il test d'inglese.

E insisto sulle gravissime conseguenze in ogni campo. L'inglese è ormai, che piaccia o no, la lingua di gran parte della letteratura medico-scientifica. L'oncologo che ha curato la mia povera mamma mi ha confessato di non essere in grado di leggere le riviste specialistiche o di partecipare attivamente ai congressi internazionali.

Questa *è *la realtà. Caro Saoul, non si possono indicare soluzioni serie senza prima analizzare i motivi di fondo del problema.
In GB una riforma educativa viene basata su una dettagliata, approfondita relazione degli ispettori di tutto il Regno Unito.
Da noi un ministro si sveglia la mattina (non ricordo chi fosse) e ha la geniale idea di introdurre l'inglese alle elementari, affidando l'insegnamento ai maestri e alle maestre che dichiarino di avere un'infarinatura d'inglese.

Sabrinita, ritieni ancora che la mia denuncia abbia valore solo se riferita alla "mia realtà"? Come mai posti quasi solo esclusivamente in italiano, scusandoti per tuo "bad English" (l'hai scritto *tu*). Per quanti anni l'hai studiato a scuola?

Se non s'imprime una svolta SUBITO i vostri figli continueranno a studiare l'inglese a scuola come l'ho studiato io 35 anni fa. Non ci sono scorciatoie. Occorre un cambiamento d'indirizzo forte e autorevole.

*Insisto però che un insegnante, invocando il principio della libertà d'insegnamento sancito dalla legge, ha un ampio margine di libertò e può già fare molto nel suo piccolo. *

Ho invitato le mie colleghe a iscriversi a WRF. Ne vedete qualcuna in giro?


----------



## parolearruffate

Credo anch'io che l'insegnamento delle lingue in Italia sia inadeguato. All'università la lingua non si studia, si studia la letteratura. Si studia tanto in Italia, penso molto di più che in qualsiasi università europea, ma non si studia la lingua. Questo è quanto. Su questo non c'è dubbio. Io sono laureata in lingue, l'inglese è solo la mia terza lingua. So che sarei totalmente inadeguata per insegnare l'inglese. Oh, a leggere in inglese sono bravissima, per carità, ma quando si tratta di parlare... me la cavo, non dico di no, parlo abbastanza fluentemente, ma mi rendo conto che la mia pronuncia è pessima. Non è colpa mia. Ho passato sei anni a studiare nomi e date di nascita e morte di scrittori. A leggere libri. Ma nessuno ha mai parlato in inglese con me. Quello che so l'ho imparato dai miei soggiorni a Londra.


----------



## Nate in California

> Grazie Nate


Prego, Moodywop. Sono contento di aver potuto contribuire. Spero nessuno si offenda. 



> ...ma mi rendo conto che la mia pronuncia è pessima. Non è colpa mia.


 
È vero, parolearruffate. Non è colpa tua. Se io fossi nella tua situazione (presumendo che vorresti amigliorare il tuo inglese), troverei qualcuno nel tuo paese con cui puoi fare uno scambio di conversazione. Se lo puoi leggere bene ti manca poco. Basta praticare praticare praticare...


----------



## bianconera

I wish as Italians that we could discuss something positive and instead of always making melodramatic issues of education and other governmental screw ups we would discuss and appreciate it.  You don't see too much of Nate of California who despite the fact that he briefly mentioned that languages in the United States are awful, has any intention of speaking about all the other issues in this educational system.  Here too ( I can attest to it because it happened to me) we have teachers who have a certification and they don't get checked to see how well they can speak a language.  To qualify to teach 4th grade I had to take a brief oral exam with a Cuban teacher from my school district and write a brief essay.  I passed.  That's all it took.  Good teachers are rare in any part of the world.  Immagine those that think outside of the box and deviate from the curriculum selected by a state or country, even more infrequent.  I applaude you moody for your great efforts and sincerity in wanting to educate.  However don't put down people that will never achieve your capacity or superior accent.  There are people in the U.S. ( immigrants )  that can't still speak good English nor write it even if they are immerse in the language every day.  Please continue to do the work you so love and appreciate the great history and culture that Italy has transcended for centuries and will continue to. As an immigrant myself, so far away, I cheerish Italy and even with it's defects and bureaucracy there is no other country like it.


----------



## moodywop

bianconera said:


> I wish as Italians that we could discuss something positive and instead of always making *melodramatic* issues of education and other governmental screw ups we would discuss and appreciate it


 
Please list all my statements in this thread that you would consider to be "melodramatic".

I am Italian and I am entitled to say what I believe is seriously wrong with the schools and universities in my country.

I have been involved in teaching English for thirty years. I have read most of the academic studies and proposed reforms of our education system. I have also seen the results of tests of competence in English administered in a national sample of Italian schools.

I stated well-known facts and outlined some practical solutions, one of which (language-oriented syllabuses) could be implemented in a few days - at no cost.
What's melodramatic about this? I'm offended by your unwarranted remark.


----------



## vince

Sorry I don't speak Italian so I'll answer in English.



Nate in California said:


> Ciao tutti,
> Ho scoperto il problema solo nel 1999, quando la mia futura cognata (ho sposato un' italiana) mi ha informato che lavorava come insegnante d'inglese in una scuola elementare. Parlando con lei in inglese, ho scoperto 1) che sapeva pocchissimo l'inglese e 2) che la sua pronuncia era come se non avesse mai parlato con un parlante d'inglese madrelingua. Sembrava che parlasse in italiano.



Hmm interesting, this is similar to the situation in Ontario with regards to French teaching: most of the French teachers in our public school system don't speak French fluently! I decided to go into French tutoring after I realized that out of the 6 French teachers I've had, I spoke French better than 5 of them!



			
				Nate in California said:
			
		

> Questa esperienza mi ha ricordato di un' altra cosa che ho notato in italia, e cioé la qualitá BASSISSIMA delle traduzioni di materiali marketing, depliant, ecc., tante delle quali sono letteralmente incomprensibili. Come nel esempio sopra, ho scoperto il motivo attraverso una mia cognata (un' altra) che, poco dopo essersi diplomata, ha iniziato a ricevere tantissime offerte di traduzione.



This is something I don't get: is it that hard to come by a good translation? I mean, if one has a large enough company to sell a product nationwide, is it that hard to find a friend or relative of an employee who speaks English fluently to do a casual translation of a product box cover?

---
Perhaps countries such as Italy should change their language learning curricula to match those of the European council on languages, that test on ability to express oneself and be fluent in a language, rather than just memorizing words and phrases or comparing English and Italian literature (in Italian!).


----------



## Nate in California

bianconera said:


> You don't see too much of Nate of California who despite the fact that he briefly mentioned that languages in the United States are awful, has any intention of speaking about all the other issues in this educational system.



I'm not sure what you're trying to say exactly, but if you mean to imply that I'm unwilling to criticize the educational system in the United States, think again. It's just that that's not the subject of this thread. We're talking about language instruction and how problems that are unique to Italy adversely affect Italian students' ability to gain proficiency in foreign languages.

Also, you admit in your post that you had an interview with a native Spanish speaker (I'm assuming you teach Spanish). That is precisely the difference I was trying to point out. Unlike in your case, it is very clear to me that neither of my Italian sisters-in-law were not interviewed by native speakers of English (or anyone fluent in English) before being hired.


----------



## Nate in California

vince said:


> This is something I don't get: is it that hard to come by a good translation? I mean, if one has a large enough company to sell a product nationwide, is it that hard to find a friend or relative of an employee who speaks English fluently to do a casual translation of a product box cover?


 
Finding a friend or relative is EXACTLY what they do and that's the problem! That's not how translation works. First of all, being fluent does not make you a good translator (you need to be a good writer in the target language and have some knowledge of the material you're translating). Second, while many translators translate from several different source languages, most reputable translators translate only into their native tongue.


----------



## bianconera

If they come from America and have a certification likely they speak English?  They recently hired 2 teachers from Spain and they were not tested to see if they can speak Spanish.  I guess they took their word for it.  Last year they did the same thing.  I was given the test because I am originally from Italy, speak good  English, and my principal was suspicious.   
The subject of the thread is to either agree or disagree with Moody, or to find a fine line somewhere in between.  I think all systems have faults.  It is inevitable.  Do you agree?


----------



## bianconera

"I am Italian and I am entitled to say what I believe is seriously wrong with the schools and universities in my country."


I am Italian too and I am entitled to also mention that there are other countries such as the one I live in ( US ) that also has many issues to resolve. 

"I have been involved in teaching English for thirty years. I have read most of the academic studies and proposed reforms of our education system. I have also seen the results of tests of competence in English administered in a national sample of Italian schools."

I have been involved in the educational system for only 10 years, again in the United States and believe me there are a lot of tests from the state I live in that I have seen - not pretty


"I stated well-known facts and outlined some practical solutions, one of which (language-oriented syllabuses) could be implemented in a few days - at no cost."
Good for you - I think I mentioned I *applaude* you for your efforts

"What's melodramatic about this? I'm offended by your unwarranted remark."
Don't be upset about the word melodramatic I am not trying to offend you


----------



## Nate in California

bianconera said:


> I think all systems have faults. It is inevitable. Do you agree?



Yes, I agree. Just so you know, I think that generally speaking, Italians receive a better primary and secondary education than Americans do. At the university level it's a mixed bag.


----------



## bianconera

Thanks Nate I am glad we can agree.


----------



## moodywop

bianconera said:


> . I think all systems have faults. It is inevitable. Do you agree?


Who could not agree with such a platitude? But the subject of the thread is the state of language teaching in Italy, *not *"do all systems have faults?". 
Otherwise someone would have replied "yes" and this thread would have disappeared into oblivion.

Evidently this thread has run its course


----------



## bianconera

Well now that I agree with!!!!!


----------



## vince

Nate in California said:


> Finding a friend or relative is EXACTLY what they do and that's the problem! That's not how translation works. First of all, being fluent does not make you a good translator (you need to be a good writer in the target language and have some knowledge of the material you're translating). Second, while many translators translate from several different source languages, most reputable translators translate only into their native tongue.



I'm not referring to translating documents

but things like product box labels
stuff you see at engrish.com

How could a native speaker let that slip through?


----------



## Nate in California

vince said:


> I'm not referring to translating documents
> 
> but things like product box labels
> stuff you see at engrish.com
> 
> How could a native speaker let that slip through?


 
Many wouldn't, but I was talking about someone who wasn't even fluent in English.


----------



## claudine2006

In base alla mia esperienza personale, il problema dell'insegnamento delle lingue nella scuola italiana dipende soprattutto dalla scarsa conoscenza linguistica dei professori.  La mia professoressa delle Medie non aveva mai messo piede in un Paese dove si parlasse inglese (neanche all'aeroporto), ci obbligava ad imparare a memoria stupidi dialoghi e mi ci sono voluti anni per dimenticare gli "orrori" di pronuncia che mi aveva insegnato. 
Da qualche anno, non so se a livello sperimentale, in alcune scuole (mi riferisco alla Puglia) è prevista la presenza di un madrelingua che, due ore a settimana, da lezioni di conversazione. 
Mi sembra un'ottima iniziativa che può migliorare il livello della conoscenza dell'inglese tra gli studenti italiani. 
Comunque, confrontando la situazione italiana con la spagnola, il livello di preparazione dei nostri professori è senza dubbio migliore.


----------



## arceri

Buongiorno a tutti. Sono nuovo di questo forum che trovo interessante per il tono ed il valore degli interventi. Mi permetto di sottoporvi la mia opinione su un aspetto della lingua che mi ha colpito nei miei numerosi viaggi in tutto il mondo. A scuola, in Italia ma anche credo in molti altri paes, ti insegnano le lingue,specie Francese e Inglese,insistendo principalmente sulla grammatica, sulla sintassi e sull'uso dei tempi nei verbi. Tutto (o quasi) bene in linea di principio: poi, quando sei in vaggio in un altro Paese, anche Francia ed Inghilterra (o USA), ti accorgi che la lingua parlata nell'uso quotidiano dagli stessi nativi è spesso molto differente. Parole idiomatiche, costruzione della frase, modi di dire e, "last but not least" la pronuncia che spesso diventa una sciarada da decifrare.
Capita anche a qualcuno di voi di sentirsi, come me, spesso frustrato per come non capisco quello che mi dicono? Cosa ne pensate?
Grazie e ciao a tutti


----------



## moodywop

claudine2006 said:


> In base alla mia esperienza personale, il problema dell'insegnamento delle lingue nella scuola italiana dipende soprattutto dalla scarsa conoscenza linguistica dei professori. La mia professoressa delle Medie non aveva mai messo piede in un Paese dove si parlasse inglese (neanche all'aeroporto), ci obbligava ad imparare a memoria stupidi dialoghi e mi ci sono voluti anni per dimenticare gli "orrori" di pronuncia che mi aveva insegnato.


 
In my experience (and I know I'm stating the obvious) the less fluent the teachers, the more they tend to teach kids to memorize stuff (at least yours made you memorize dialogues - were you spared the dreaded "civiltà" summaries on the Royal Family, Pubs, the English Breakfast, Big Ben etc? - mostly written by Italians in unidiomatic English?).

However even the more fluent ones come out of university believing that kids should study mostly "culture" in the triennio (the last three years, 16-18-year-olds).




> Da qualche anno, non so se a livello sperimentale, in alcune scuole (mi riferisco alla Puglia) è prevista la presenza di un madrelingua che, due ore a settimana, da lezioni di conversazione.
> Mi sembra un'ottima iniziativa che può migliorare il livello della conoscenza dell'inglese tra gli studenti italiani.


 
Unfortunately we are only allowed to have native assistants in a few schools, such as linguistici and some tecnici. In my school (liceo scientifico/pedagogico + tecnico commerciale) we cannot have native assistants.


----------



## angelabonora

arceri said:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Sono nuovo di questo forum che trovo interessante per il tono ed il valore degli interventi. Mi permetto di sottoporvi la mia opinione su un aspetto della lingua che mi ha colpito nei miei numerosi viaggi in tutto il mondo. A scuola, in Italia ma anche credo in molti altri paes, ti insegnano le lingue,specie Francese e Inglese,insistendo principalmente sulla grammatica, sulla sintassi e sull'uso dei tempi nei verbi. Tutto (o quasi) bene in linea di principio: poi, quando sei in vaggio in un altro Paese, anche Francia ed Inghilterra (o USA), ti accorgi che la lingua parlata nell'uso quotidiano dagli stessi nativi è spesso molto differente. Parole idiomatiche, costruzione della frase, modi di dire e, &quot;last but not least&quot; la pronuncia che spesso diventa una sciarada da decifrare.
> Capita anche a qualcuno di voi di sentirsi, come me, spesso frustrato per come non capisco quello che mi dicono? Cosa ne pensate?
> Grazie e ciao a tutti



Ciao Arceri, mi sono trovata nella tua stessa situazione con una differenza: in Francia dopo un giorno di soggiorno parlo e capisco velocemene (i miei professori di francese di 40 anni fa hanno sempre parlato in francese in classe), in Inghilterra dove ora abito ho avuto problemi grandissimi: gli inglesi capiscono bene il mio inglese ( e i miei docenti di inglese non hanno mai parlato in inglese in aula), dicono che è un po' vecchiotto, ma io faccio una faticaccia a comprendere bene le loro risposte. Mi scuso dicendo che il mio è bad english, ma gentilmente mi rispondono che la mia pronuncia funziona e anche il lessico. I guaio grosso l'ho avuto nel vivere in questi anni in tre diverse contee: Essex, Suffolk e ora Norfolk...le stesse parole hanno pronuncia diversa e molti...ed insisto come in un altro intervento...inglesi usano frasi idiomatiche e comprensibili solo nelle rispettive contee (non voglio parlare di parlate locali, l'argomento è stato già discusso a lungo....)    Ora una cosa vorrei domandare a Moodywop: insegni in un ITC e mi piace moltissimo il tuo metodo di insegnamento, ma mi domando come fai a non parlare mai di termini tecnici commerciali?  I tuoi studenti si troveranno a stilare, a leggere, a firmare in futuro un contratto in lingua inglese inerente a questioni commerciali....la butto lì, magari un aumento di capitale in una società per azioni con prelazione di acquisto per i soci già esistenti....? Mi risulta che la terminologia inglese sia strettamente  legata a contratti che non hanno il corrispettivo in Italia, come pure per la terminologia legale. Ciao a tutti  Angela


----------



## Juri

angelabonora said:


> .... di termini tecnici commerciali? I tuoi studenti si troveranno a stilare, a leggere, a firmare in futuro un contratto in lingua inglese inerente a questioni commerciali....la butto lì, magari un aumento di capitale in una società per azioni con prelazione di acquisto per i soci già esistenti....? Mi risulta che la terminologia inglese sia strettamente legata a contratti che non hanno il corrispettivo in Italia, come pure per la terminologia legale.


 
Confermo .In decenni di traduzioni mi sono scontrato due sole volte con contratti da tradurre dall'inglese(10-13 pagg.). E' stata l'esperienza piu' pesante che ricordo; senza adeguata preparazione(testi comparativi) non ne accettero' mai piu'.Al confronto, le simultanee di alta politica sono state uno scherzetto.


----------



## angelabonora

Juri said:


> Confermo .In decenni di traduzioni mi sono scontrato due sole volte con contratti da tradurre dall'inglese(10-13 pagg.). E' stata l'esperienza piu' pesante che ricordo; senza adeguata preparazione(testi comparativi) non ne accettero' mai piu'.Al confronto, le simultanee di alta politica sono state uno scherzetto.



 Scusa Juri, non parlavo di traduttore esperto, ma di studenti che in futuro dovranno trattare con manager inglesi alla pari. Comunque come te la cavi dall'italiano all'inglese? essendo tanti termini non proprio riportati sui dizionari inglesi  italiani con la stessa valenza?    Comunque vorrei avere una risposta da Moodywop , per favore     Ciao Angela   NB. vedo COMUNQUE che il mio italiano fa pena....sorry


----------



## Juri

Angela,
Non hai di che scusarti.E' stata una mia comprensione"laterale".
Con i miei 5 anni di inglese di sc.media non mi permetto di tradurre se non  *dall'i*nglese.


----------



## danalto

parolearruffate said:


> Credo anch'io che l'insegnamento delle lingue in Italia sia inadeguato. All'università la lingua non si studia, si studia la letteratura. Si studia tanto in Italia, penso molto di più che in qualsiasi università europea, ma non si studia la lingua. Questo è quanto. Su questo non c'è dubbio. Io sono laureata in lingue, l'inglese è solo la mia terza lingua. So che sarei totalmente inadeguata per insegnare l'inglese. Oh, a leggere in inglese sono bravissima, per carità, ma quando si tratta di parlare... me la cavo, non dico di no, parlo abbastanza fluentemente, ma mi rendo conto che la mia pronuncia è pessima. Non è colpa mia. Ho passato sei anni a studiare nomi e date di nascita e morte di scrittori. A leggere libri. Ma nessuno ha mai parlato in inglese con me. Quello che so l'ho imparato dai miei soggiorni a Londra.


Quoto e straquoto.
Io sono una non-laureata _per scelta_...ma quanto ha influito sulla mia decisione il fatto che al termine del mio glorioso Liceo Linguistico Internazionale di Roma, nel quale ho *davvero* imparato 3 lingue straniere (la 4a, da autodidatta) se mi fossi iscritta all'Università avrei dovuto ricominciare da capo lo stesso programma *di letteratura* (ovviamente nel mio Liceo tutto svolto in lingua, sia per l'orale che per lo scritto) ma questa volta IN ITALIANO?
Certo, immagino di avere una certa predisposizione, l'inglese lo so molto bene (così mi dicono) la pronuncia è buona (lusinghe...) anche nelle altre lingue, addirittura quando parlo tedesco (lingua dimenticata, ahimé!) mi è stato detto che non sembro straniera! Ma non posso certo dire grazie Italia per come ci insegni le lingue!
Sono sconcertata da quello che mio figlio (piccola vittima del _bilinguismo_ -da ridere!- nella scuola media) è costretto a fare: come primissima cosa gli hanno insegnato a TRADURRE!  Col risultato pessimo di non riuscire ad imparare a pensare nella lingua straniera in cui hai necessità di esprimerti...
Comunque, mi riprometto di intervenire in modo più articolato dopo aver letto tutti i vostri interventi (datemi un paio di mesi, eh?)


----------



## angelabonora

Hai pienamente ragione, danalto. Ti riporto un fatto  capitato ad uno dei miei figli: sin da piccoli hanno iniziato a parlare con insegnanti di madrelingua su cose normali, imparando inglese, francese e tedesco, poi soggiorni all'estero e quindi anche spagnolo. La ragazza all'Università doveva sostenere l'esame di due lingue (fac. di Economia: inglese e tedesco)  in inglese, nel quale aveva avuto già certificati, e un soggiorno di un anno per lavoro, ha iniziato a parlare in inglese sulla spiegazione lessicale di un brano: morale un misero 23/30 con la professoressa che diceva: se vuole può parlare anche in italiano.   Ora tutto il suo lavoro si svolge tra l'Italia e tanti altri paesi  dove si spiega nelle lingue a lei note e conoscendo anche la fraseologia e pronuncia diversa ad esempio tra inglese-inglese e inglese -americano e non lasciando capire a quale nazionalità appartiene.  Forse è un caso....ma le favole lette o raccontate da piccoli in lingua straniera servono.  Ciao  Angela


----------



## moodywop

angelabonora said:


> Comunque vorrei avere una risposta da Moodywop , per favore Ciao Angela


 
Here I am, Angela (by the way, we haven't seen you at IE for some time. Welcome back! ). I hope you don't mind if I write in English. There are some non-natives who are interested in this discussion.

Incidentally, I was asked to offer some practical remedies, with the added suggestion that I belong to the category of Italians who just moan without offering any solutions. Well, I did but nobody responded. Go figure.

One more general point: I get the impression that many Italians are not aware of the situation - even parents. So I'll try to give some telling examples of the ludicrous practices of most of our language teachers. I'm not being "saccente", as Sabrina suggested. She was only able to quote her experience at the single school she attended. At British Council conferences I meet teachers from all over Italy. We have seminars with top methodology exprets from Britain. Most teachers are unable to take part because of their poor command of English. They just sit there with blank looks on their faces. And these are the more motivated ones who bother to go to the BC annual conference! *Let me stress once again it's not their fault*: I blame our government*s* and the university departments. The teachers' only fault is not having the courage to discard "nozionismo", which produces even more terrible results when extended to "language" (?) teaching.

Now, coming to Angela's question, I have no choice but to expose how English is taught not taught in our istituti commerciali":

1. Most kids who go to an ITC are supposed to become "commercialisti"(accountants) - *not *Fiat managers. A tiny percentage of my pupils go on to study "economia e commercio". 

2. The textbooks in use are all written by Italians. They contain several mistakes (a common one: "the economical situation/structure etc" ). Unlike the OUP, CUP, Longman etc Business English coursebooks, which focus on language skills, our textbooks *all *conform to this tired old pattern:

(i) Heavy, dreary, offputting 600-page tomes: most teachers end up covering only 10% of the contents

(ii) The standard table of contents:

I. "Commercial Theory". The poor kids are forced to *memorize *hundreds of useless definitions (what is a consumer/a factory/a company/a cheque/advertising/leasing and on and on...).
My most sadistic colleagues insist on their memorizing lists such as this:

Gruppo E - (Derivato da _ex_, partenza):
EXW. Ex Works (località)

Gruppo F - (derivato da _Free_, trasporto non pagato):
FCA. Free Carrier(località)
FAS. Free Alongside Ship(porto specifico di partenza)
FOB. Free On Board (porto specifico di partenza)

Gruppo C - (derivato da _Cost_, trasporto pagato in partenza):
CFR. Cost and Freight (porto specifico di arrivo)
CIF. Cost, Insurance and Freight(porto specifico di arrivo)
CPT. Carriage Paid To (punto specifico di arrivo)
CIP. Carriage and Insurance Paid to (punto specifico di arrivo)

Gruppo D - (Derivato da _Destination_, arrivo):
DAF. Delivered At Frontier(confine specifico)
DES. Delivered Ex Ship(porto specifico)
DEQ. Delivered Ex Quay (porto specifico)
DDU. Delivered Duty Unpaid (località)
DDP. Delivered Duty Paid (località)

(http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incoterms)


Now what does an accountant need these for? They would only be useful to a tiny few who might work in an import/export agency. Even so, why memorize them when you can consult a glossary??? The kids are supposed to memorize the Italian translation and a short explanation in English for each single acronym.

Isn't this pointless torture? Wouldn't it kill even the most motivated student's enthusiam?
Mention "Incoterms" and you will see a look of terror on the kids' faces. And yet my colleagues have the cheek to criticize me for not subjecting my pupils to this ordeal!

II. Business Communication

This is in two parts. First, a list of all types of business letters, that the kids aresupposed to learn to compose in English or translate from the Italian. The example letters are totally non-authentic sounding. They are written (by non-natives!) in a stiff stilted language never seen nowadays. They often contain mistakes. My incontrovertible objection: kids straight out of a biennio where they have only learned elementary English are supposed to translate material more appropriate to an advanced course in a *post-university *interpreters' college. Come on! It's unheard of!
The only slightly more acceptable part (business conversation) is neglected by most teachers (I swear!). Unlike in British produced materials, however, the dialogues are sometimes two-page long and, once again, written in unidiomatic English.

III. "Civiltà" (a hodgepodge, including passages on British "customs and institutions", geography ("the longest river in Britain is..." ), a ten/twenty-page ludicrous summary of British and American history and a bit of literary history thrown in.

At the final exams teachers (the kids' own teachers - another joke! 99% of kids pass the final exam) ask questions about the mass of useless information I've only exemplified: uoot is lisinggg? du iù rimember eni incotèrms? uot eppend diuringg de victorian eig? uoot ar di edventigis ov conteiners? uot ar de pauers of de quin? uoot is de differens bituin en invois end e risipt? tel mi ebaut de istori ov de internet
(I'm not making this up)

And my favourite: "uot ar de mein risent develòpments in...?". Not one of the teachers I know places the stress where it should be (on "ve")

I strongly resent two statements that have been made and I want to respond .
1. OK, it may be worse in Spain or France. So what? Should that be any consolation?
2. I am *not *being "saccente". I've loved the English language ever since I was a kid. I had to suffer through the kind of teaching I've described for eight years at school and then four more years at university. All the English I learnt was learned on my own. It saddens/frustrates/angers me that 30-odd years on very little has changed. I hate seeing kids put through the same ordeal in this day and age, when English has become an indispensable lingua franca.
If you teach kids the basic language skills they will then be able to build on them whatever career they later decide to pursue. *All *the British Council experts I've talked to agree. Why can't some of the Italians here see what is evident to all? Who is being "saccente" here?

Years ago Berlusconi paraded "Impresa, Internet, Inglese" in his "programma di governo". Shame on him and his education minister!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao a tutti.  A small ray of hope: two of my _cuginetti _(children of my first cousins) who attend _liceo_ (high school) in Cles, a small city about an hour northwest of Trento, are both writing e-mails to me in fairly respectable English.  One of them has mentioned attending conversation-oriented English classes at her school during the summer vacation.  

In a few weeks, a group of students from the other _liceo_ in Cles are coming to the Boston area for 8 days as part of an exchange arranged by a young Italian friend of mine (also from Cles) who teaches Italian at a suburban Boston high school.  I hope to have the oportunity to meet these youngsters and to report back to you on whether the teaching approach used in their area is producing any better results than the majority of those descibed here.  

Elisabetta


----------



## *Giulia*

Ciao a tutti!
Mi intrometto nella discussione, dal momento che ho da qualche anno finito il liceo (scientifico).
Concordo pienamente con Moodywop.
Purtroppo (ad eccezione di una breve parentesi gli ultimi due anni di liceo, nei quali ho trovato un docente che conosce, usa abitualmente ed ama l'inglese) la mia esperienza scolastica con l'inglese (lasciamo perdere il francese....) è stata disastrosa.
Per fortuna i miei genitori hanno avuto la lungimiranza di pagarmi delle lezioni individuali con una docente madrelingua in una scuola (privata).  Mi rendo conto però che non tutti possono avere questa fortuna.
Sarebbe quindi opportuno migliorare la qualità dell'insegnamento dell'inglese nelle scuole.
E credo che, al momento, l'unica cosa realmente fattibile sia quella di COTROLLARE le credenziali di un insegnante prima di assumerlo. E non parlo di documenti e attestati di Laurea, parlo di SAPER PARLARE. Ad esempio, obbligando l'aspirante docente a un periodo più o meno lungo (diciamo minimo un anno) all'estero (ovviamente a prezzi agevolati) prima dell'assunzione, e poi ogni tot anni (magari offrendo dei soggiorni estivi o cose di questo tipo).
Insomma questa è soltanto un'idea, che di certo andrebbe perfezionata. Non risolverebbe il problema, ma almeno aiuterebbe a migliorare un po'la situazione.
Dai, la maestra di inglese di mio fratello diceva "wash your name", e alle proteste dell'alunna madrelingua inglese, si difendeva dicendo che "così dicevano nell'audiocassetta"!!! E' RIDICOLO!!!
Ed è solo uno dei tanti esempi che protrei fare!!
Vorrei anche denunciare la scarsa considerazione dell'inglese che si ha all'università:
attualmente frequento il 4 anno (beh, tra un mese il 5) di Ingegneria  (settore elettronico). Vi lascio immaginare quanto sia importante la conoscenza dell'inglese per ragazzi che in un futuro si troveranno con buone probabilità a lavorare in aziende di ampio respiro, o comunque con contatti all'estero. E che al momento si trovano a seguire dei corsi con libri di testo in inglese.
Beh, non solo non è presente un corso, nemmeno opzionale, di inglese tecnico per l'ingengeria, ma addirittura l'unica cosa richiesta è un'idoneità di 3 cfu A CROCETTE di una banalità sconvolgente!!
Ma può essere vero?????????? Come facciamo ad essere competitivi all'estero?
Tra un paio di settimane parto per studiare un anno alla University of California, con un programma di scambio della mia università. Come posso essere tranquilla se ho fatto una fatica pazzesca a tradurre i programmi dei corsi seguiti qui in Italia? Come posso seguire i corsi (graduate, tra l'altro) con serentità se non conosco i termini tecnici?
E sì che sulla carta potrei stare tranquilla: ho passato il TOEFL con un voto piuttosto alto, ed era l'unica condizione richiesta (sulla lingua) per partecipare al programma di scambio.
Spero che quest'anno in California mi serva per imparare la lingua sul serio... non voglio trovarmi un domani a vedermi soffiare il posto di lavoro da ingegneri non-italiani perchè hanno avuto l'opportunità di studiare l'inglese seriamente a scuola! Oppure trovarmi a meeting internazionali e non capire un tubo del discorso! Che vergogna, sia per me che per l'Italia!
Alla fine ci troviamo a fare il doppio della fatica. Vedo per esempio mio padre, che legge riviste di aggiornamento americane e partecipa quando può a congressi all'estero. Il suo inglese scolastico era a livello zero; ora se la cava, in pratica è un'autodidatta, la sua pronuncia è pessima però capisce e sa farsi capire.
Una persona di 50 anni può farsene una ragione, ma io che sono una ventenne di oggi, dove ci sono più mezzi e possibilità per imparare una lingua, NO!

Vorrei però aggiungere che la letteratura, SE fatta bene, è veramente importante. A me ad esempio è piaciuta moltissimo, ne sono tuttora appassionata. E' vero però che studiare la letteratura senza avere una padronanza minima della lingua, è assurdo. Prima di dare il mio parere su una poesia preferisco leggere l'originale, sennò il giudizio va spartito tra autore e traduttore!

Scusate, questo post è lunghissimo. Complimenti a chi è arrivato a leggere fino a qui!


----------



## moodywop

Giulia

Io l'ho letto tutto d'un fiato e con grande interesse. La tua situazione dimostra la verità di quello che ho scritto.

Una postilla sulla letteratura: io l'amo, ma a scuola me l'hanno fatta odiare. Solo dopo, al di fuori del contesto scolastico, ho imparato a gustarla.

Un critico ha usato la bella espressione "il piacere del testo". Il testo deve essere il primo contatto con l'autore - non la biografia, l'inquadramento (che brutta parola!) nel contesto storico, sociale, nelle correnti letterarie ecc ecc.

Da noi il testo passa in secondo piano. E' assurdo! Il mio prof d'italiano ci faceva leggere solo qualche brano dall'antologia e poi via con una panoramica di tutta la storia della critica letteraria su quell'autore (marxista, semiologica, strutturalista, poststrutturalista, decostruzionista e così via - che grigiore!). Come leggere un manuale di sessuologia ma non essersi mai innamorati.

Ho detto a una collega che martoria i poveri alunni con disquisizioni storico-letterarie e analisi del testo: tu riduci una poesia a un cadavere da dissezionare in un obitorio. Una poesia è qualcosa di vivo, che ci parla ancora dopo secoli dalla composizione.
Solo dopo aver apprezzato una poesia, un racconto, un romanzo, un dramma nella sua globalità, senza filtri di lettura, è possibile leggere le pagine di qualche critico, se lo si desidera.
Prova a farlo capire alle cariatidi della scuola italiana!


----------



## angelabonora

Questa mia risposta, in italiano purtroppo dopo cinque anni di inglese all'ITC e tre anni all'università (economia e commercio), va sia a Moodywop che a Giulia. Sono d'accordo con ciò che hanno scritto M. e G. .   G. seguendo studi scientifici e tecnici ha espresso la mia titubanza sull'insegnamento della terminologia utile per lavorare con persone di altri paesi e l'uso corretto della terminologia in inglese.   Anche l'accountant deve conoscerla, anche se non sarà mai un manager, purtroppo dovrà fare da segretario al manager e non potrà fare da segretario in moltissime circostanze chi conosce bene l'inglese, ma non i termini tecnici.  Ciò vale anche per le altre lingue.  Io so parlare in inglese in termini matematici, assicurativi, creditizi, ma quando sono arrivata ad abitare in Inghilterra, per motivi di salute, non sapevo che ci fossero tanti cucchiai : coffee spoon, tea spoon, fruit spoon, table spoon...non so ancora come si dice il cucchiaio da portata, cioè il cucchiaio più grande che è utile a servire a tavola gli invitati....   Quindi pienamente d'accordo con M. nell'insegnamento VERO, ma d'accordo anche con G. per l'insegnamento di terminoogie specifiche...come avrei fatto a seguire i convegni qui in Inghilterra o in altri paesi se non avessi conosciuto termini barbosi come quelli matematici, come avrei fatto a consultare testi bellissimi di ottimi matematici come Nash?  Ciao  Angela  PS. Ecco perchè in un altro intervento spiego del mio comportamento con i miei figli: non avranno in eredità un appartamento pagato con un loan bancario, ma la conoscenza di lingue imparate anche sul posto d'origine e pagate sempre con un loan....


----------



## danalto

Angela! Mi hai fatto morire dal ridere con la storia dei cucchiai! 

Anche io ho amato la letteratura, certo, una gran fatica studiarla IN LINGUA e fare le interrogazioni IN LINGUA, nonché svolgere i temi IN LINGUA!
Ma il mio liceo è stato un caso a parte: quando lo frequentavo io avevamo due insegnanti per ciascuna lingua, uno di madrelingua e uno italiano, capitavano anche professori che masticavano poco e niente l'italiano per nostra grande fortuna!
Ma poi le nostre famose riforme hanno rotto l'incantesimo e i poveri madrelingua avrebbero dovuto laurearsi in Italia per poter insegnare! (no comment...)
Ovviamente quel Liceo non esiste più... (per fare un altro esempio del livello di preparazione: con il mio diploma potevo accedere direttamente all'ultimo anno della Scuola Interpreti - cosa che stupidamente non ho fatto...)

A proposito di pronunce: stendiamo un velo pietoso sulla pronuncia della maestra che "insegnava" inglese alle elementari a mio figlio: quando lui ripeteva le parole con la pronuncia che gli suggerivo io, la maestra -piccata- lo correggeva (sbagliando!)...


----------



## Juri

Sotto questo aspetto devo ritenermi fortunato: nei 5 anni di Ist. tecnico a Trieste, il prof. di inglese era laureato ad Oxford. Ci imbottiva delle mille regole della grammatica Hazon, pero' aveva una pronuncia da dio, e ci faceva persino cantare in inglese.!


----------



## angelabonora

,





Juri said:


> Sotto questo aspetto devo ritenermi fortunato: nei 5 anni di Ist. tecnico a Trieste, il prof. di inglese era laureato ad Oxford. Ci imbottiva delle mille regole della grammatica Hazon, pero' aveva una pronuncia da dio, e ci faceva persino cantare in inglese.!



 Per quanto riguarda la conoscenza del francese ho avuto la tua stessa fortuna, più tre anni alle medie inferiore con il professore che aveva scritto libri con un collega che poi ho potuto avere alle superiori.
Con questo ultimo, che parlava solo francese, era quasi un dovere passare due settimane per Pasqua in Francia oppure in paese vicino, ma passando sempre per la Francia. 
Nell'ITC ho avuto bravissimi professori di inglese, uno notissimo, noto anche in Inghilterra per i famosi dizionari anche tecnici, ma era allora troppo giovane ed aveva una classe di 30 ragazze in fiore...., diventato mio professore all'Università, c'era troppa confidenza e parlavamo e scherzavamo sempre in italiano e...mea culpa... non andavo alle sue lezioni, dopo era un collega, io ambivo termini matematici e lui con la matematica non aveva un bel rapporto.  
Tutto questo non per raccontare la mia vita, che credo non interessi a nessuno, ma per mettere in evidenza che la nostra conoscenza di una lingua straniera dipende da tanti fattori, personali e no. 
A tutto questo si aggiunge la mancanza di una seria preparazione del docente. 
Quando mi sono laureata avrei poteto insegnare lingue alle scuole commerciali, (vi ricordate ancora che cosa erano?)...per il francese bene...ma l'inglese dopo 5+3 anni di scuola avrei potuto solo tradure dall'inglese un librone di matematica, per fortuna che ci sono in questi tante belle formule  

Ciao Angela


----------



## southernboy

Ho 28 anni.Il mio percorso di studi è stato esclusivamente pubblico,con diploma in maturità scientifica.
E concordo al 100% con moodywoop.
Ho visitato diversi paesi anglofoni,ho avuto un esperienza lavorativa a Londra,dove ho avuto la fortuna d'esser a contatto con giovani provenienti da tutto il mondo,e ho maturato un convincimento:la scuola italiana è nettamente la peggiore,per quanto riguarda l'insegnamento della lingua, d'Europa.
Bistrattata, con poche ore d'insegnamento, programmi retrogradi e bassa qualità degli insegnanti, è da sempre considerata una materia di serie B.
Concordo appieno con moodywoop sulla necessità di rivedere i programmi, togliendo spazio alla letteratura e favorendo la lingua parlata (ho avuto difficoltà nel servire i clienti londinesi, nel negozio in cui lavoravo ,conoscendo a memoria John Donne,e con la mia vergognosa pronuncia ).
In un mondo che si spaccia per globalizzato,nell'Europa senza frontiere economiche e umane,credo che dare spazio alla lingua parlata sia essenziale.
Provo sincera invidia verso sabrinita, che ha avuto insegnanti di tale qualità e metodi d'avanguardia, ma guardandomi un po' intorno, conoscendo un pò di persone, ho la sensazione, anzi la certezza, che sia lei l'eccezione, e noi comuni mortali la norma!


----------



## southernboy

"I have now seen a long article on the terrible condition of education in our schools in the weekly magazine "Panorama". It speaks of "l'inglese al palo" and reports these words by an Italian director:

"ai figli che avrò e a tutti i ragazzi italiani auguro di non dover più scrivere su un curriculum inglese scolastico.Che poi vuol dire che non lo conosci affatto anche se l'hai studiato per 8 anni". Fausto Brizzi, regista di "Notte prima degli esami".

Cosa ne pensi moodywoop?


----------



## robbie_SWE

I have to say that Modywoop has captured the true essence of the language situation in Italy. 

As there is no doubt in my mind, that there are probably thousands of good English (language) teachers in Italy, I haven't really met them. But at the same time I wouldn't want to put all the blame on the teachers either. It struck me while I was in Italy, that the students (gli ragazzi) have no interest in learning new languages (maybe it's only in Reggio, who knows?!), because it's not compulsory. Sweden is such a limited country that we have to broaden our horizons and adapt ourselves to the EU (the high unemployment rate amongst young people with university diplomas forces us to seek fortune elsewhere). Most of the Italian teenagers who I have met are quite satisfied with their lives and can't picture themselves living anywhere else. It all comes down to the "sono comodo"-mentality which is hard to break. The teachers might want to do new stuff and engage their students, but if they don't receive a positive response, that passion will evidently fade away. 

What do you guys think?? Have I totally lost it or am I onto something?! 

 robbie

PS: personalmente sono d'acordo con Modywoop. Ammiro tuo coraggio e che vorresti aver un'altra situazione linguistica in Italia.


----------



## angelabonora

robbie_SWE said:


> I have to say that Modywoop has captured the true essence of the language situation in Italy.
> 
> As there is no doubt in my mind, that there are probably thousands of good English (language) teachers in Italy, I haven't really met them. But at the same time I wouldn't want to put all the blame on the teachers either. It struck me while I was in Italy, that the students (gli ragazzi) have no interest in learning new languages (maybe it's only in Reggio, who knows?!), because it's not compulsory. Sweden is such a limited country that we have to broaden our horizons and adapt ourselves to the EU (the high unemployment rate amongst young people with university diplomas forces us to seek fortune elsewhere). Most of the Italian teenagers who I have met are quite satisfied with their lives and can't picture themselves living anywhere else. It all comes down to the "sono comodo"-mentality which is hard to break. The teachers might want to do new stuff and engage their students, but if they don't receive a positive response, that passion will evidently fade away.
> 
> What do you guys think?? Have I totally lost it or am I onto something?!
> 
> robbie
> 
> PS: personalmente sono d'acordo con Modywoop. Ammiro tuo coraggio e che vorresti aver un'altra situazione linguistica in Italia.



Ciao Robbie,
scusa se scrivo in italiano, ma vedo che conosci la lingua molto bene.
Le problematiche che abbiamo messo in gioco in questa discussione sono tante e tutte valide:
- i programmi non validi, 
- i docenti non preparati
- e da ultimo gli studenti che non vogliono studiare, "stare comodi" e demotivano i docenti.

Direi che sono sufficienti queste tre motivazioni che poi si può dire si completino l'una con l'altra.

Ti domando : Ti  piace la matematica ?
forse mi rispondi di sì.....se faccio la stessa domanda ad un signore di quaranta anni facilmente mi risponde: " non mi parli della matematica, l'ho sempre odiata" e magari ha fatto il liceo scientifico perchè in casa così hanno scelto.
Dove voglio arrivare: 
i ragazzi debbono essere motivati, 
i programmi sono indecenti e la libertà di insegnamento cari docenti dove sta di casa?  
datevi una mossa ed aggiungete quello che manca di tasca vostra, se no non siete dei docenti ma dei semplici lettori di testi già scritti, i vostri studenti potrebbero leggerli da soli, forse annoiandosi meno,

Motivate gli studenti. Perchè pochi amano la matematica? e specialmente la geometria? perchè forse nessuno ha spiegato loro come è nata, a che cosa serve?
Lo stesso per le lingue: ci deve essere un interscambio tra docente e studente. Tu mi insegni una lingua,perchè? che mi serve? quale parte mi è più utile nella vita? sapere come si dice "cucchiaio " in inglese, in francese, in tedesco, in svedese? ma andrò a fare il "cuoco" oppure dovrò solo mangiare a ristorante?

Matematica? perchè? è noiosa, tante formule, tanti simboli...a che mi serve?
Beh, matematica finanziaria ti potrebbe servire a leggere il resoconto del tuo conto bancario e vedere se sono esatti i calcoli degli interessi (quando ce ne sono...) o le spese.
Geometria? beh ti sei fatto una casa nuova,porca miseria, sarebbe meglio che tu sapessi contare quante piastrelle ti servono per le pareti del bagno e vedere quanto devi spendere, scegliere le piastrelle in base alle tue possibilità e in base magari al prestito che ti darà la banca.....
Ma il muratore è marocchino, beh un po' di francese e sei più sicuro che ti capisca, non pretendo l'arabo...

Ciao ragazzi

Angela


----------



## Manuel_M

moodywop said:


> Mi assumo la piena responsabilità di quello che scrivo. Anzi, spostando il discorso sull'insegnamento delle lingue, che mi riguarda in prima persona, rincaro la dose e aggiungo che i miei colleghi, in gran parte:
> 
> 1) Hanno una conoscenza dell'inglese assolutamente inaccettabile. Ma ti rendi conto che le mie colleghe pronunciano TUTTE "fruit" [fru:it] La colpa è soprattutto dei nostri ministri della pubblica istruzione, che non si interessano della formazione degli insegnanti. Ma diamine! Ci sono dizionari online con la registrazione della pronuncia!
> 
> 2) Costringono i ragazzi a imparare a memoria riassuntini squallidi di storia, geografia, letteratura e "civiltà". Trascurano invece del tutto l'insegnamento della lingua parlata. Alcuni ragazzi non hanno mai visto un registratore in classe. Eppure i corsi delle case editrici inglesi (Longman, Cambridge, Oxford ecc) hanno in dotazione CD e cassette di altissimo livello.
> Addirittura mi criticano, dicendo che sono "fissato con la lingua"
> 
> Il risultato, gravissimo, è che imparano bene le lingue solo i figli di chi ha i soldi per pagare i costosissimi corsi di scuole private come il British Council.
> 
> Siamo il fanalino di coda in Europa per quanto riguarda la conoscenza delle lingue straniere. E' vergognoso!
> 
> Le famiglie dovrebbero ribellarsi e pretendere che il governo riformi l'insegnamento delle lingue.
> 
> Nascondere la gravità del problema per essere "carini" non aiuta certo a risolvere il problema.
> 
> Sì, ho "strong feelings" su questo argomento. Ma, dovendo lavorare in questa realtà ogni giorno, penso di averne il diritto. Invece di difendere in modo corporativo la mia "categoria", mi metto nei panni dei ragazzi e difendo il loro diritto a un insegnamento serio e moderno.
> 
> Ma vi rendete conto che la mia nipotina, per l'esame di terza media, ha dovuto fare una ricerca di pagine e pagine su "The aftermath of 9/11", che la madre ha copiato da internet e chiesto poi a me di rivedere? Poi la povera bimba ha imparato a memoria un riassuntino, che ha snocciolato all'esame come una scimmietta addestrata.
> 
> *Questo non succede in nessun altro paese d'Europa!*
> 
> *Vi prego di leggere questo post in cui un giovane studente svedese descrive l'esperienza di uno scambio con un liceo linguistico di Reggio Emilia: link*
> *Mi ha anche mandato un PM, chiedendomi di spiegargli perché l'insegnamento delle lingue versa in uno stato così disastroso nel nostro paese. Che imbarazzo!*
> 
> 
> 
> E per quali reconditi motivi l'Accademia dovrebbe fare questo? Non ha il diritto/dovere di far notare che un uso, stigmatizzato solo dai grammatici ottocenteschi, ha invece nobili precedenti?


 
Carlo's post was translated by Blackleaf with the help of some machine or other. I feel it it deserves a tranlsation which renders it justice. Here's my attempt:

*I assume full responsibility for the things I write. Even better, shifting the topic onto the teaching of languages, I will go further and add that my colleagues:*
*1) have a totally unacceptable level of knowledge of English. Do you realise that that ALL my colleagues pronounce fruit [fru:it]? The fault lies mainly with our Ministers of Education, who do not really care about teacher training. But damn! There are online dictionaries with audio-recording of the pronunciation!*
*2) force the students to learn by heart horrible précis of history, geography, literature and civilisation. Then they neglect completely the teaching of the spoken language. Some kids have never seen a tape-recorder in class. Yet, the courses offered by the English publishing houses (Longman, Cambridge, Oxford, etc) come equipped with CD’s and tapes of the highest level.*

*They even have the gall to criticise me, saying I’m “obsessed” with language.*

*The consequence of all this is that only the children of those rich enough to pay for very expensive courses run by the likes of the British Council learn languages well.*

*We are the wooden spoonists in Europe as regards knowledge of foreign language. It’s shameful!*

*Families should rebel and demand government reform of the teaching of language.*

*Hiding the extent of the problem so that we can look “nice” will do nothing to solve the problem*

*Yes I have strong feelings on this subject. But, having to work in this situation every day, I think I have a right to. Instead of closing ranks with the rest of my colleagues to defend the “profession”, I place myself in the students’ shoes and defend their right to a serious and modern type of instruction.*

*Do you realise that my niece, for her exam of the junior high school diploma, had to carry out page upon page of research about The Aftermath of 9/11”, which her mother copied from Internet and then asked me to revise. Then the poor gorl learnt a summary by heart, which she duly recited in the exam like a trained monkey.*

*In no other European country do these things happen!*

*I would like to ask you to read this post in which a young Swedish student describes his experience of an exchange with a high scholl specializing in languages in Reggio Emilia **link**. He even sent me a pm, asking me to explain to him why language teaching is in such a disastrous state in our country. How embarrassing!*



*And for what clandestine reasons should the Accademia do this? Doesn’t it have the right and duty to inform people that a particular use, which only 19-th century grammarians have deemed fit to labe negatively, in fact has noble precedents?*


----------



## ladybird

Many thanks for translating this Manuel.

I am one of the non-natives who have found this topic extremely interesting but my command of "la lingua" is fairly basic, so I have been struggling to keep up!

ladybird


----------



## marcetnc

jana337 said:
			
		

> Ho cercato di capire la loro attitudine: Mi hanno spiegato che non si parlava molto nei corsi che avevano frequentato in Italia e che essi erano pratticamente tutti in italiano, in aule affollattissime, quindi...
> 
> Però conosco anche molti studenti italiani che non studiano le lingue. La loro competenza linguistica è di solito soddisfacente anche se quasi tutti parlano soltanto l'inglese.


Io so per certo che nelle scuole tedesche i docenti possono proporsi per l'insegnamento di qualsiasi materia (se dichiarano di conoscerla) al di là della loro formazione e del loro titolo, e come si fa a capire se effettivamente il docente conosce la materia? Loro dicono che bastano le referenze...Mah!?!a quanto ho capito è così anche in Francia...E' vero il nostro sistema scolastico parrebbe precario ed ancora arretrato ma non tutti sanno che in questi ultimi anni anche i programmi ministeriali sono più flessibili e l'esame di maturità si svolge in modalità diverse (conformi ai modelli dell'unione europea) da quelle a cui i vecchi bacchettoni ci hanno abituato..iNFATTI sono i nostri docenti, anche quelli novelli, che continuano ad imporci la solita sfilza di autori legati a quel determinato periodo e con tutte quelle opere, assillati dal dover terminare per tempo il loro programma..Siete antichi e pure sbruffoni!!
Riguardo gli spagnoli penso che non siano tanto diligenti quando si tratta di apprendere!!Ho fatto l'Erasmus in Germania ed erano gli unici che disertavano le lezioni!!!!


----------



## BlueWolf

I can confirm too what Moodywop said. With my great bad luck, I've had a different English teacher each year, so I have tried many of them. I tell only one example.
My last English teacher (teaching English history of course  ) interrogated two mates of mine about the last lesson (read on our book). The former said what he read on the book, but using sentences invented by himself, saying almost all. The latter was only able to repeat the same sentences learnt by heart from our book, and when she started to say something she didn't remember by heart, she wasn't able to continue, and she always had to ask to the teacher _Come si dice in inglese...? _(of course not in English  ). The former never asked a single word. Their marks?_ Exactly the same!!!_
I do believe students don't see how English can be usefull, they're used, when they can't say something in English, to say it in Italian and everybody can understand them. When I've been in England, no one could understand Italian, and I was forced to speak English. Before that experience I hated English, before they though me it as if it was Latin. After it, I started to love it.
I think that if the teachers could make their students understand why they're studying English, they could love it more. Of course for this we would need more competent teachers...


----------



## Turalyon81

Hi, I'm new here. I'd like to throw in my two cents to support everything Moodywop said.
I have a diploma of "liceo linguistico" and I've seen terrible things in my school.

Just to begin, even now, 7 years after having graduated, I have no clue on how to say "Liceo Linguistico" in English. Shame on me... Or maybe it's better this way; given my skill level, I'd better not go aroud saying foreing languages were my main studying subjects in high school 

Not to mention mine was a private school, meaning lots of money to pay.

We never had a lab, listening lessons were limited to some grammar exercises during first year, or listening to some *literature* beginning from third year (on some *old* cassette player which even had a connection cable for the Commodore64...).
We never had a native teacher. All my teachers had horrible (and I mean *horrible*) pronunciation.
I've had hard times correcting all the things I mislearnt from all theachers I changed during my three years of middle school plus 5 of liceo...
When I entered liceo, they obviously asked me which foreign language I had studied in middle school.
Much less obviously, I started English over with the present tense of the verb to be, redoing all those exercises I already got so tired of in middle school.
Read a dialogue, learn a rule, make a thousand exercises focused on that single rule (I don't remember any exercise requiring something you had learnt before, chapters of that book seemed like a bunch of separate boxes more that a homogeneous thing. I don't know if I made myself clear here.)
Moreover, language used in those book looked somewhat... old. And what about idiomatic expressions? Wait, what are those again?
I've been through it all, I'm happy for those of you who had the luck to have a teacher like moodywop, I'm even happier if more and more teachers will take him as an example.
But I pertecly remember when I was 15 and I first got an Internet connection, how sad and disappointed I was when I realized I couldn't understand 90% of what I was reading.
I remember once, British laughing at me because I used the verb "to quarrel", or Americans baffled while I tried to explain them what a cinema is...
I remember once seeing an exercise in my book "spelling differences between AE and BE". I was excited. My teacher just turned me down "Oh, no, we're not going to do that".
I was very disappointed. That teacher had very good pronunciation (he was the only one of my teachers who had ever been abroad, that I know of), and he really taught me some good things. But... he still followed the syllabus. Then I knew he had been several years in the US, and that at a certain point, he thought *he'd better move to the UK to correct his pronunciation...* What? 

Yep... one good teacher, eight useless years of school. All I know I learnt on the Net, reading and reading and chatting with native speakers etc.
My pronunciation is still non-existant, and I'm reluctant and ashamed to speak with natives. 

I'm also sad to confirm I had to read weird things written in totally sloppy grammar in "civiltà" books, and that I had to face Beowulf at 16 while in the previous two years I had learnt nothing I didn't know from middle school.

And all I said applies to French too.

Even worse for Spanish. I can't remember a single word of Spanish.
Spanish teaching started in third year. In fourth year we had already given up the grammar and started literature. Way to go!

Those syllabuses, and teachers' attitude, make even the most willing of students hate the subject at a certain point.

Just to add up to that, my aunt is French, and half of my family, born from grandma's brothers, lives in Australia. I could NEVER try to speak to them in their native language without feeling ridicolous.

Well, I think I wrote too much, and that being only my personal experience may be so not interesting for many of you. Thumbs up for all the teachers like moodywop! 

Bye
Tony.


----------

